# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ի՞նչը կուզենայիք փոխել ձեր մեջ

## Ուլուանա

Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն, անկասկած, ունի բնավորության որոշակի գծեր, սովորություններ, որոնք այս կամ այն չափով խանգարում են իրեն կամ շրջապատի մարդկանց, և որոնցից, բնականաբար, կցանկանար ազատվել։ Եվ այսպես, ի՞նչ բացասական հատկանիշներ կամ սովորություններ ունեք, ձեր կարծիքով, որ կուզենայիք փոխել ձեր մեջ։

----------


## Bonita

Ես մի շատ վատ բնավորության գիծ ունեմ....բավական է մի փոքր բարձր տոնով խոսեն 
իմ վրա`ես միանգամից վիրավորվում եմ.....սրտիս մոտ եմ ընդունում.... Ինչպես ազատվեմ դրանից???????

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ինձ ընդունում եմ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կամ  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, կուզեի, որ զայրանալիս չարտասվեմ

----------


## Hasik

Շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա է Անուկ ջան:
Ես շատ մտածկոտ եմ, սիրում եմ ամեն ինչ բարդացնել, բայց դրան զուգահեռ նաև պայքարում եմ, ես ինքս իմ համար բարդություններ եմ ստեղծում, ուզում եմ ավելի լավատես լինեմ, ամեն ինչ ընդունեմ այնպես, ինչպես կա, և ինչպես նաև չափից ավելի ազնիվ եմ, որ շատ հաճախ ինձ խանգարում է: :Sad:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն, անկասկած, ունի բնավորության որոշակի գծեր, սովորություններ, որոնք այս կամ այն չափով խանգարում են իրեն կամ շրջապատի մարդկանց, և որոնցից, բնականաբար, կցանկանար ազատվել։ Եվ այսպես, ի՞նչ բացասական հատկանիշներ կամ սովորություններ ունեք, ձեր կարծիքով, որ կուզենայիք փոխել ձեր մեջ։


Ես նախ շնորհակալ եմ , լավ թեմայի , համարձակ ու անկեղծ կարծիքների համար , որ ես տեսնում եմ ,
Ես կփոխեի իմ "անչափ խելոք սուսիկ-փուսիկությունը ",
                               " Երբ չի տարբերվում երեսն աստառից... "
ՄԻ խոսքով հաճախ շատ միամիտ ու բարի եմ , որը բերում է նրան որմարդիկ ձանձրանում են դրանից և խուսափում ինձանից, քանի որ միշտ չե որ մարդուն պետք է օգնել , որքան էլ որ խիղճդ տանջում է և պետք է թողնել ինքնուրույն , որ մարդ զգա օգնողի , բարու արժեքը ...
Շատ եմ ծախսում , բայց քիչ վաստակում , դա էլ թերություն է երևում , 
Շատ շռայլ նվերներ , ինչ-որ տեղ ռոմանտիկ գժություններ , դերասանություն , նույնիսկ 
անակնկալ բնավորություն ունեմ , կախված արվեստի հետ և այլն ...
Այսօրվանից փորձեմ շտկել թերություններս և կյանքս չպատմեմ , քանի որ դա ոչ երկար , բայց ինձ վերաբերվող պատմություն է ...  :Smile:  
Լինենք կատարյալ , և սիրվենք արդար ...  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kiki

Իսկ ես չափից դուրս խղճով մարդ եմ, ու դա խանգարում է իմ հանգստությանը...եկար չեմ պատմի , համ շատ կստացվի, համ էլ շատերին հետաքրքիր չի լինի...
մեկ էլ ես փակ մարդ եմ, ու ավելի շատ լսում և օգնում եմ, քան ինքս ասում...ամեն ինչ ներս եմ գցում...դրանով ազդում երևի առողջությանս ինչ-որ տեղ...բայց փոխվելու համար արդեն ուշ է... :Sad:

----------


## Narinfinity

Կարևորը , որ համարձակ լինես  , և չկանգնես  նպատակների ճանապարհին , միշտ առաջ . հույսով ,հավատով և սիրով  զինված ...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ոնց տեսնում եմ, ամեն մարդ իր լավ բնավորության գծի մասին ա գրում, նկարագրում ա դա որպես վատ բնավորության գիծ ու ուզում ա ա ազատվի դրանից: Իսկ չկա ասենք որևէ մեկը, որ սուտ խոսելուց ա ուզում պրծնի, մարդկանց գցելուց, ուրիշի հետևից խոսելուց, եսասիրությունից, քձիբությունից, մի խոսքով նման բաներից մեկ էլ երևի մելանխոլիկությունից:

----------


## Narinfinity

Եթե լավ բնավորության գծերից լիներ ես թեմայի տակ չեինք գրի , քանի որ ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ա "սիրուն , հաճելի ,  համով" ...

----------


## kiki

հնարավորա կասկածելի թվա , բայց ես թվարկածներիցդ ոչ մի գիծ ինձ մոտ չկա, չնայած պետք է անկեղծ ասեմ, որ մարդիկ միշտ էլ խաբում են, ցավոք, երբեմն դժվար է չխաբել, անգամ անհնար...բայց ինչ վերաբերում է մեծ ստերին, ապա չեմ էլ հիշում վերջին անգամ երբ եմ ստել...աշխատում եմ անկեղծ լինել, իսկ եթե պիտի ստեմ, ապա պարզապես կլռեմ... :Smile:  մեկ ել էգոիստության մասին...ինձ թվում է, բոլորն էլ ինչ-որ չախով էգորստ են, բայց անկեղծ եմ ասում, ես հիմնականում իմ մասին չեմ մտածում, անգամ երբ ինձ, կամ առողջությանս է մի բան վնաս, ապա առաջին հերթին ծնողներիս մասին եմ մտածում, թե ինչ կլինի նրանց հետ երբ ինձ հետ մի բան պատահի...

----------


## Narinfinity

Կյանքում շատ բան կա անելու , և ժամանակ չկա մարդկանց ստելու և "քցելու" , եթե պարտք չես մնացել...
Գործն է անմահ ... , որ հիշվում է դարեդար ...

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Եթե լավ բնավորության գծերից լիներ ես թեմայի տակ չեինք գրի , քանի որ ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ա "սիրուն , հաճելի ,  համով" ...


Կարծեմ հենց դու էիր, որ գրել էիր միամիտ ու բարի ես: Այո շատ բարի լինելը միամտություն ա, բայց միամտությունը վատ գիծ չի:Ամեն դեպքում ոչ ոքի չես վնասի քո միամտությամբ, բացի քեզնից, կամ էլ կվնասես ի՞նչ իմանամ:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Կարծեմ հենց դու էիր, որ գրել էիր միամիտ ու բարի ես: Այո շատ բարի լինելը միամտություն ա, բայց միամտությունը վատ գիծ չի:Ամեն դեպքում ոչ ոքի չես վնասի քո միամտությամբ, բացի քեզնից, կամ էլ կվնասես ի՞նչ իմանամ:


Հարցի էությունն ա , որ մեզ չվնասենք մեր բացասական գծերով , իսկ մնացածի հարցում մնացածից ա կախված ...  :Think:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Հարցի էությունն ա , որ մեզ չվնասենք մեր բացասական գծերով , իսկ մնացածի հարցում մնացածից ա կախված ...


Լավ հասկացա՝ էստեղ գրում ենք էն գծերը, որոնցով մենք մեզ ենք վնասում: 
Դե ուրեմն ես էլ իմ նման գծերը ասեմ: հաց ուտելուց ձերքերս չեմ լվացվում, ուշ եմ քնում ուշ զարթնում, խմում եմ, ծխում եմ... էս ամենը կանվանեմ էսպես՝ անտարբեր եմ իմ առողջության նկատմամբ: 
Ամաչկոտ եմ: Աղջիկ չեմ կարողանում "կպցնեմ" ամաչկոտությանս պատճառով: Ամաչկոտությունիցս ծնվում ա նախանձը, երբ տեսնում եմ ուրիշների մոտ ստացվում ա աղջիկ "կպցնելը" նախանձում եմ իրանց: Նախանձից ծնվում ա ատելությունը, ատելությունից թշնամանքը, թշնամանքից զանազան բաներ, զանազան բաներից էլ ծեծ կռտուք: Ծեծ կռտուքում տուժում եմ ես ու իմ ամաչկոտության պատճառով հավեսով տուժում եմ: Ի՞նչպես ազատվեմ նման գծերից... քիչ խմի, շուտ քնի:

----------


## Anuk

Կուզենայի քիչ սիրել բոլորին անխտիր, նրանց՝  ովքեր կան իմ կյանքում...ազնիվ խոսք շատ կուզեի: Շատ եմ կյանքը սրտիս մոտ ընդունում... 
   Զարմանալի երեի թե  ավելի շատ չէ, քան է, որ բոլորս գրում ենք դրական գծերից զերբազատվելու մասին: Բացասականը կամ նկատել չենք ուզում կամ չենք կարող կամ բարձրաձայն չենք քննարկում... Անկեղծ ասեմ, ես շատ ինքնաքննադտաբար եմ ինձ վերաբերում , եթե հաջողվում է նկատել աշխատում եմ փոխել հնարավորության սահմաններում, բայց դա 1 օրվա գործ չէ, ոչ էլ 1 ամսվա...Ավելի շատ երևի չեմ նկատում  բացասականը, որը վստահ եմ մեկը չէ...բազում են, բայց հենց մեկից չեմ կարողանում ազատվել  :Blush:   Շատ հազվադեպ է դա լինում, բայց ունակ եմ լինել ագռեսիվ ու դաժան...ու միայն սիրելիներիս նկատմաբ: Կորցնում եմ դիվանագիտական ճիշտը և ասում այն ինչի մասին լավ է լռել... :Xeloq:

----------


## Anuk

> Լավ հասկացա՝ էստեղ գրում ենք էն գծերը, որոնցով մենք մեզ ենք վնասում: 
> Դե ուրեմն ես էլ իմ նման գծերը ասեմ: հաց ուտելուց ձերքերս չեմ լվացվում, ուշ եմ քնում ուշ զարթնում, խմում եմ, ծխում եմ... էս ամենը կանվանեմ էսպես՝ անտարբեր եմ իմ առողջության նկատմամբ: 
> Ամաչկոտ եմ: Աղջիկ չեմ կարողանում "կպցնեմ" ամաչկոտությանս պատճառով: Ամաչկոտությունիցս ծնվում ա նախանձը, երբ տեսնում եմ ուրիշների մոտ ստացվում ա աղջիկ "կպցնելը" նախանձում եմ իրանց: Նախանձից ծնվում ա ատելությունը, ատելությունից թշնամանքը, թշնամանքից զանազան բաներ, զանազան բաներից էլ ծեծ կռտուք: Ծեծ կռտուքում տուժում եմ ես ու իմ ամաչկոտության պատճառով հավեսով տուժում եմ: Ի՞նչպես ազատվեմ նման գծերից... քիչ խմի, շուտ քնի:


 Ըստ քեզ դու էդքան վատն ե՞ս: Ըստ իս հաստատ ոչ  :Wink:  Հետևաբար քեզ խորհուրդներ էլ պետք չեն, պարզապես շատ շփվի աղջիկների հետ ու ամաչկոտութճունդ մի օր աննկատ կվերանա  :Ok:  
Հ.Գ. Մեկ-մեկ քո անբռնազբոսիկ գրառումներն էնքան եմ սիրում  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կուզենայի քիչ սիրել բոլորին անխտիր, նրանց՝  ովքեր կան իմ կյանքում...ազնիվ խոսք շատ կուզեի: Շատ եմ կյանքը սրտիս մոտ ընդունում... 
>     Անկեղծ ասեմ, ես շատ ինքնաքննադտաբար եմ ինձ վերաբերում , եթե հաջողվում է նկատել աշխատում եմ փոխել հնարավորության սահմաններում, բայց դա 1 օրվա գործ չէ, ոչ էլ 1 ամսվա...Ավելի շատ երևի չեմ նկատում  բացասականը, որը վստահ եմ մեկը չէ...բազում են, բայց հենց մեկից չեմ կարողանում ազատվել   Շատ հազվադեպ է դա լինում, բայց ունակ եմ լինել ագռեսիվ...


Այսքանը կարծես իմ մասին լինի։ :LOL:  
Ամենալուրջ թերություններիցս մեկը ամեն ինչ սրտիս մոտ ընդունելու և ուրիշների դարդերն իմ սեփականի չափ ծանր տանելու հատկությունն է... :Sad:  , ինչպես նաև մազոխիզմի հասնող ինքնավերլուծությունն ու ինքնաքննադատությունը։ Բացի դրանից, ինչպես Անուկն ասաց, մարդկանց երբեմն այնքան շատ եմ սիրում (խոսքը սիրահարվածության կամ դրանից հետո ծնված սիրո մասին չէ, այլ ընդհանրապես՝ լայն իմաստով), որ դա ինձ սկսում է խանգարել...
Սրանք այն թերություններն էին, որոնք ինձ են վնասում։ Իսկ ուրիշներին վնասող թերություններից ամենակարևորները հետևյալներն են. սեփականատիրության զգացում,   երբեմն անզուսպ, նյարդային ու ագրեսիվ պահվածք, բայց միմիայն ընտանիքի անդամների նկատմամբ (ուրիշները որ լսեն, ոչ մի դեպքում չեն հավատա) :Blush:  , երբեմն նյարդայնացնելու աստիճանի հասնող անջատվածություն...

----------


## Արշակ

Էս վերջերս անընդհատ ուշանում եմ :Sad: . դասից ուշանում եմ, գործից ուշանում եմ, հանդիպումներից ուշանում եմ ։ Ամեն օր որոշում եմ, որ վե՛րջ :Angry2: , էլ չեմ ուշանալու ոչ մի տեղից, բայց էլի ուշանում եմ։ Չգիտեմ թե ոնց է այդպես ստացվում։  Գիտեմ, որ ուշանալը շատ վատ բան է, շատ եմ ամաչում, բայց մեկ է, ուշանում եմ։Իսկ մի ժամանակ շատ պարտաճանաչ էի :Rolleyes: ։
Բայց մի օր անպայման կփոխվեմ  :Cool: ։ Թե չէ սենց ոնց կլինի :Think: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց տեսնում եմ, ամեն մարդ իր լավ բնավորության գծի մասին ա գրում, նկարագրում ա դա որպես վատ բնավորության գիծ ու ուզում ա ա ազատվի դրանից: Իսկ չկա ասենք որևէ մեկը, որ սուտ խոսելուց ա ուզում պրծնի, մարդկանց գցելուց, ուրիշի հետևից խոսելուց, եսասիրությունից, քձիբությունից, մի խոսքով նման բաներից մեկ էլ երևի մելանխոլիկությունից:


Իմ նշածը հիանալի գիծ է, չէ՞: Որ ջղայնացնում եք, սկսում եմ լացել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամաչկոտ եմ: Աղջիկ չեմ կարողանում "կպցնեմ" ամաչկոտությանս պատճառով: Ամաչկոտությունիցս ծնվում ա նախանձը, երբ տեսնում եմ ուրիշների մոտ ստացվում ա աղջիկ "կպցնելը" նախանձում եմ իրանց: Նախանձից ծնվում ա ատելությունը, ատելությունից թշնամանքը, թշնամանքից զանազան բաներ, զանազան բաներից էլ ծեծ կռտուք: Ծեծ կռտուքում տուժում եմ ես ու իմ ամաչկոտության պատճառով հավեսով տուժում եմ: Ի՞նչպես ազատվեմ նման գծերից... քիչ խմի, շուտ քնի:


Հարազատ եղբորս մասին նոր բաներ եմ իմանում:

Մի գիծ էլ նշեմ, որից կուզենայի ազատվել: Հիստերիկ եմ:
Մնացած բացասական գծերս ինձ ձեռք են տալիս:

Իսկ չափից ավելի ինքնաքննադատությունը ես դրական եմ համարում: Ես էլ ունեմ այդ գծից, բայց սպանեք, չեմ ուզենա թողնել այն:

----------


## Chuk

Չեմ ուզում այսքան մեծամիտ լինել:
Երբեմն մարդկանց շատ եմ ծաղրում, ուզում եմ որ չափը չանցնեմ:

----------


## kiki

> Այսքանը կարծես իմ մասին լինի։ 
> Ամենալուրջ թերություններիցս մեկը ամեն ինչ սրտիս մոտ ընդունելու և ուրիշների դարդերն իմ սեփականի չափ ծանր տանելու հատկությունն է... , ինչպես նաև մազոխիզմի հասնող ինքնավերլուծությունն ու ինքնաքննադատությունը։ Բացի դրանից, ինչպես Անուկն ասաց, մարդկանց երբեմն այնքան շատ եմ սիրում (խոսքը սիրահարվածության կամ դրանից հետո ծնված սիրո մասին չէ, այլ ընդհանրապես՝ լայն իմաստով), որ դա ինձ սկսում է խանգարել...


հիմա որ ասեմ, կասեք էլի սկսեց...ախր ես ել եմ այդպիսին է...մայրս ամեն օր համարյա հետս կռիվ է անում այս թեմայով... :Sad:  



> Սրանք այն թերություններն էին, որոնք ինձ են վնասում։ Իսկ ուրիշներին վնասող թերություններից ամենակարևորները հետևյալներն են. սեփականատիրության զգացում,   երբեմն անզուսպ, նյարդային ու ագրեսիվ պահվածք, բայց միմիայն ընտանիքի անդամների նկատմամբ (ուրիշները որ լսեն, ոչ մի դեպքում չեն հավատա) , երբեմն նյարդայնացնելու աստիճանի հասնող անջատվածություն...


 :LOL:  ես էլ եմ էգոիստ...բայց դա արդեն արմատավորվել է, առաջ բարկանում էի որ քույրս ձեռք էր տալիս ապրանքներիս կամ հագուստիս, քանի որ փոքր էր ու փչացնում էր մեկ-մեկ...իսկ հիմա, չնայած գիտեմ որ մեծացել է, բայց միևնույնա, էլի ներքուստ ինձ ուտում եմ...պռիվըչկա... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի գիծ էլ նշեմ, որից կուզենայի ազատվել: Հիստերիկ եմ:


Ես էլ... :Blush:  



> Մնացած բացասական գծերս ինձ ձեռք են տալիս:


Իսկ ուրիշների՞ն։ :Tongue:  



> Իսկ չափից ավելի ինքնաքննադատությունը ես դրական եմ համարում: Ես էլ ունեմ այդ գծից, բայց սպանեք, չեմ ուզենա թողնել այն:


Համաձայն չեմ։ Այդ գիծն, իհարկե, շատ կարևոր ու օգտակար է, բայց չափի մեջ, որովհետև դրա չափից ավելին արդեն բարդույթի (կոմպլեքս) է վերածվում։ Դա այն է, երբ շրջապատում տեղի ունեցող բոլոր դժբախտությունների, բոլոր սխալների ու անհաջողությունների պատճառը քո մեջ ես փնտրում ու ամեն ինչում քեզ մեղավոր ես զգում, նույնիսկ եթե մեղավոր չես։ Քո կարծիքով, դա նորմա՞լ է։ 
Կամ էլ ուղղակի մենք տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում, չգիտեմ։ :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ուրիշների՞ն։


Դա արդեն ինձ չի հետաքրքրում  :LOL: 



> Համաձայն չեմ։ Այդ գիծն, իհարկե, շատ կարևոր ու օգտակար է, բայց չափի մեջ, որովհետև դրա չափից ավելին արդեն բարդույթի (կոմպլեքս) է վերածվում։ Դա այն է, երբ շրջապատում տեղի ունեցող բոլոր դժբախտությունների, բոլոր սխալների ու անհաջողությունների պատճառը քո մեջ ես փնտրում ու ամեն ինչում քեզ մեղավոր ես զգում, նույնիսկ եթե մեղավոր չես։ Քո կարծիքով, դա նորմա՞լ է։


Ավելի լավ կլինի դա կոչենք ինքնավերլուծություն: Այս դեպքում դու խորանում ես քո մեջ ու ամեն ինչի պատասխան գտնում: Ճիշտ ես, ինքնաքննադատությունը մի քիչ լավ բան չի:

----------


## Լոս

հմմմ...  կուզենաի լինել  կազմակերպված` գործերում, միքիչ չամաչկոտ` ամեն տեղ... 

բայց որ շանս ունենայ փոխելու չեի փոխի.. հետաքրքրիր չեր  լինի առանց պռոբլեմ..

----------


## Narinfinity

> հմմմ...  կուզենաի լինել  կազմակերպված` գործերում, միքիչ չամաչկոտ` ամեն տեղ... 
> 
> բայց որ շանս ունենայ փոխելու չեի փոխի.. հետաքրքրիր չեր  լինի առանց պռոբլեմ..


Ես կփոխեի "ամբողջ աշխարհն իմ մեջ" : Այս առումով ահռելի գործ ունեմ , որ դժվար վերջացնեմ , չնայած կյանքը շարունակվում է և միաժամանակ այն կարճ է մեզ համար ... :Smile:

----------


## Pantera

Օգնեք ինձ ազատվել վրեժխնդրությունից  :Cray:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Օգնեք ինձ ազատվել վրեժխնդրությունից


Օ՜, վրեժխնդրությունը լուրջ թերություն է, ընդ որում այն վնասում է ոչ միայն նրանց, ում նկատմամբ այդպիսի զգացողություն ունես, այլև հենց քեզ, ես կասեի՝ նույնիսկ ավելի շատ քեզ, քան ուրիշներին։ 
Դրանից ազատվելը հեշտ չի, բայց հնարավոր է։ Բայց եթե գիտակցում ես, որ ազատվել պետք է, դա արդեն ահագին բան է նշանակում։  :Smile:  Ուղղակի փորձիր ներել մարդկանց ու լավ վերաբերվել՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչպես են նրանք քեզ վերաբերվում։ Այդպես ապրելը շատ ավելի հեշտ է, միայն թե այդ վիճակին հասնել է պետք։  :Wink:  

Իսկ տվյալ դեպքում ուզում ես ազատվել կոնկրետ մարդու նկատմամբ ունեցած վրեժխնդրությունի՞ց թե՞ ընդհանրապես։

----------


## Pantera

Դեեե մարդու նկատմամբ վրեժխնդրությունն ավելի վտանգավոր բնույթ է կրում ու լավ կլիներ ձերբազատվել  դրա կալանքից՝ ինչքան հնարավոր է շուտ: Համաձայն եմ, որ այն ավելի շատ սեփական վնաս է՝ ինչքան էլ կարծենք հակառակը   :Angry2:  
Հասկանում եմ, որ ներումն է փրկում աշխարհը, սակայն երբեմն՝ վիրավորանքը մթաքնում է ուղեղը   :Cray:

----------


## Լէգնա

ոչինչ,
ես ինձ  Սիրում եմ,հենց նրա համար,որ բան չկա փոխելու :Hands Up:  
ես  լավն եմ :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ոչինչ,
> ես ինձ  Սիրում եմ,հենց նրա համար,որ բան չկա փոխելու 
> ես  լավն եմ


Թերություններ ունենալու դեպքում էլ կարելի է սիրել սեփական անձին։  :Smile:  Իսկ փոխելու բան բոլորի մեջ էլ լինում է։  :Tongue:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Թերություններ ունենալու դեպքում էլ կարելի է սիրել սեփական անձին։  Իսկ փոխելու բան բոլորի մեջ էլ լինում է։



Ամանննն  լուրջ ես ասում???? :Tongue:  
իհարկե կարելի  է,սիրել նաև թերություններով,հենց էտա,իմ մեջ սաղ թերություն է,բայց փոխել չեմ ուզում :LOL:  ,ես էլ գիտեմ  առավելություններն են փոխում :Wink:  :ահա,լինում  է,բայց նախ  պետք է մշակել,հղկել,գուցե նորոգվում է,նոր փոխես,ախր փող  ես  տվել  :Hands Up:   :LOL:  :
Ուլուանա,վայ լինչ լավ անուն է, :Smile:  կատակով եմ մի փոքր  գրել, :Cool:  որ  չեմ ուզում  փոխել,բայց որ լավն եմ,լուրջ  է :Shok:   :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## Mench

Շատ բան կա իմ մեջ փոխելու, որոնց մի մասը երևի կյանքում չի էլ փոխվի, որ ամեն ինչ կարելի լիներ փոխել  բոլորը իդեալ կլինեին, իսկ այդ դեպքում կսկսվեր ՔԱՈՍԸ....

2 Լեգնա խնդրում եմ հետևիր գրածներիտ բովանդակությանը այլ ոչ smile-երի քանակին

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ժամանակին ամեն բան ասելւց առաջ մտածում էի տվյալ պարագայում դա արժի ասել, թե՞ ոչ։ Էս վերջերս հայտնաբերել եմ, չգիտես ինչու, ես սկսել եմ միշտ ասել այն ինչ մտածում եմ դիմացինի մասին առանց մտացելու արժի դա ասել թե ոչ։ Շատա նգամ ասում եմ հետո մտածում որ ավելի լավ կլիներ չասեի։ Մի քիչ հակասականա, մի կողմից լավա երբ ինչ մտածում եմ ասում եմ, մյուս կողմից էլ վատա, որ շատ հաճախ չափը կորցնում եմ ու մարդուն վիրավորում (չնայած ճիշտնեմ ասում)։ 

Հիմա սա լավա՞ ըստ ձեզ։ Թե՞ էլի կամաց կամաց աշխատեմ հետ փոխել։

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Ժամանակին ամեն բան ասելւց առաջ մտածում էի տվյալ պարագայում դա արժի ասել, թե՞ ոչ։ Էս վերջերս հայտնաբերել եմ, չգիտես ինչու, ես սկսել եմ միշտ ասել այն ինչ մտածում եմ դիմացինի մասին առանց մտացելու արժի դա ասել թե ոչ։ Շատա նգամ ասում եմ հետո մտածում որ ավելի լավ կլիներ չասեի։ Մի քիչ հակասականա, մի կողմից լավա երբ ինչ մտածում եմ ասում եմ, մյուս կողմից էլ վատա, որ շատ հաճախ չափը կորցնում եմ ու մարդուն վիրավորում (չնայած ճիշտնեմ ասում)։ 
> 
> Հիմա սա լավա՞ ըստ ձեզ։ Թե՞ էլի կամաց կամաց աշխատեմ հետ փոխել։


Անկեղծությունը դա ողջունելի է, բայց երբ այն վերածվում է անտակտության ,( ոչ մի դեպքում չվերցնեք Ձեզ վրա)  դրա վրա արդեն արժե ուշադրություն դարձնել : Պարզապես կան պահեր , երբ լռությունն ավելի գերադասելի է անկեղծ խոսքից : (ըստ իս)   :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

կուզենայի այդքան ազդվող չլինեի

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա,վայ լինչ լավ անուն է, կատակով եմ մի փոքր  գրել, որ  չեմ ուզում  փոխել,բայց որ լավն եմ,լուրջ  է


Ընթացքում կերևա։  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժամանակին ամեն բան ասելւց առաջ մտածում էի տվյալ պարագայում դա արժի ասել, թե՞ ոչ։ Էս վերջերս հայտնաբերել եմ, չգիտես ինչու, ես սկսել եմ միշտ ասել այն ինչ մտածում եմ դիմացինի մասին առանց մտացելու արժի դա ասել թե ոչ։ Շատա նգամ ասում եմ հետո մտածում որ ավելի լավ կլիներ չասեի։ Մի քիչ հակասականա, մի կողմից լավա երբ ինչ մտածում եմ ասում եմ, մյուս կողմից էլ վատա, որ շատ հաճախ չափը կորցնում եմ ու մարդուն վիրավորում (չնայած ճիշտնեմ ասում)։ 
> 
> Հիմա սա լավա՞ ըստ ձեզ։ Թե՞ էլի կամաց կամաց աշխատեմ հետ փոխել։


Ամեն մի մտածածի մասին բարձրաձայն ասելը, իմ կարծիքով, հաստատ սխալ է։ Ամեն դեպքում ասելուց առաջ մտածել պետք է։ Կարելի է այնպես խոսել, որ միշտ մտածածդ ասես, բայց ոչ միշտ այն ամենը, ինչ մտածում ես։  :Wink:

----------


## John

Շատ ծույլ եմ ու Մրրիկի նման «աղջիկ կպցնելուց» շատ եմ հեռու։Համ էլ սխալներս չեմ ընդունում։Էլի թերություններ կան,բայց երևի սրանք են ամենակարևորները։

----------


## Աբելյան

1.Շատ ամաչկոտ եմ,
2.չեմ սիրում խոսալ:
էսքանը մի մասն ա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ամեն մի մտածածի մասին բարձրաձայն ասելը, իմ կարծիքով, հաստատ սխալ է։ Ամեն դեպքում ասելուց առաջ մտածել պետք է։ Կարելի է այնպես խոսել, որ միշտ մտածածդ ասես, բայց ոչ միշտ այն ամենը, ինչ մտածում ես։





> Անկեղծությունը դա ողջունելի է, բայց երբ այն վերածվում է անտակտության ,( ոչ մի դեպքում չվերցնեք Ձեզ վրա) դրա վրա արդեն արժե ուշադրություն դարձնել : Պարզապես կան պահեր , երբ լռությունն ավելի գերադասելի է անկեղծ խոսքից : (ըստ իս)


Ամեն մի մտածած ասելով ինկատի չունեմ իմ ինչ որ մտքեր, ինչոր ենթադրություններ, կամ ինչոր բաներից հետևություններ։ Այսինքն ասել այնպիսի բաներ որոնք ճիշտ են։
Չնայած մարդիկ նեղանում են, երբ իրենց ասում են իրենց մասին ճշմարտությունը, որը իրենք էլ գիտեն, բայց կարծես թե հենց իրենք իրենցից ուզում են թաքցնել դա։ Չնկատելու են տալիս ու մտածում են որ կողքինը նույնպես չի նկատում։ ֆֆֆ, Բան հասկացա՞ք։  :Dntknw:  Ուղղակի իսկականից մեկ մեկ ասում եմ հետո մտածում որ երևի չարժեր ասել։ Ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե չարժեր ասել, այլ կարելի էր ասել ավելի մեղմ, ոչ ուղիղ, հասկացնել։ Չնայած հլը որ ծանր դեպք չի գրանցվել, կռվելու տեսքով։ Երևի ամենայն հավանականությամբ անտակտության չեմ հասնում։  :Xeloq:  

Հ.Գ.   Չէ իմ մոտ հաստատ հայերենի հետ պրոբլեմ է  առաջացել։ Մտքերս չեմ կարողանում նորմալ շարադրեմ։ Ինչոր անկապ են ստացվում, չնայած որ խոսելուց ստացվում է վերջին ամիսներին։ Որ տրամագծորեն հակառակն  դրանից առաջվա։  :Think:

----------


## kiki

> Ժամանակին ամեն բան ասելւց առաջ մտածում էի տվյալ պարագայում դա արժի ասել, թե՞ ոչ։ Էս վերջերս հայտնաբերել եմ, չգիտես ինչու, ես սկսել եմ միշտ ասել այն ինչ մտածում եմ դիմացինի մասին առանց մտացելու արժի դա ասել թե ոչ։ Շատա նգամ ասում եմ հետո մտածում որ ավելի լավ կլիներ չասեի։ Մի քիչ հակասականա, մի կողմից լավա երբ ինչ մտածում եմ ասում եմ, մյուս կողմից էլ վատա, որ շատ հաճախ չափը կորցնում եմ ու մարդուն վիրավորում (չնայած ճիշտնեմ ասում)։ 
> 
> Հիմա սա լավա՞ ըստ ձեզ։ Թե՞ էլի կամաց կամաց աշխատեմ հետ փոխել։


ես ել եմ մարդու դեմքին ասում այն ինչ մտածում եմ: բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում հասկացա, որ մարդիկ էնքան էլ չեն սիրում ճիշտը լսել, դրա համար, եթե զգում եմ իմ կարծիքը էնքան էլ կարևոր չի, գերադասում եմ լռել, չես ուզում լսել, քո պրոբլեմ է, բայց դա իհարկե չի վերաբերվում հարազատներին, քանի որ ես ինձ պարտավոր եմ համարում, ասենք պոքր քրոջս երեսին ամեն ինչ ասել, ինչքան էլ նրան դուր չգա դա...հասկանու՞մ ես ինչ եմ ասում...բայց այստեղ էլ կա մի բայց...երբեմն ճիշտը այնքան ցավալի է, որ գերադասում ես լռել, քան հարազատիդ ցավ պատճառել...մի խոսքով, երևի մեկ մեկ էլ պետք է նախ հասկանալ, արժե ասել, թե չէ... :Smile:

----------


## kiki

> Չնայած մարդիկ նեղանում են, երբ իրենց ասում են իրենց մասին ճշմարտությունը, որը իրենք էլ գիտեն, բայց կարծես թե հենց իրենք իրենցից ուզում են թաքցնել դա։ Չնկատելու են տալիս ու մտածում են որ կողքինը նույնպես չի նկատում։ ֆֆֆ, Բան հասկացա՞ք։


այ հենց սա էլ նկատի ունեի  :Smile:  գրեցի, հետո անցա այս մյուսը կարդալուն...

----------


## Anul

> Ես մի շատ վատ բնավորության գիծ ունեմ....բավական է մի փոքր բարձր տոնով խոսեն 
> իմ վրա`ես միանգամից վիրավորվում եմ.....սրտիս մոտ եմ ընդունում.... Ինչպես ազատվեմ դրանից???????


 սառնասիրտ լինելն այդքան էլ լավ չէ, սակայն երբեմն դա շատ անհրաժեշտ է մեզ. 
դու պետք է քո սրտի շուրջ մի պատ քաշես, որի սահմաններից պետք է ներս թողնես միայն անչափ անհրաժեշտ ու ցանկալին. իսկ դրանից դուրս ամեն ինչին նայես հեռվից. ինքդ քեզ ասելով, որ դա քոնը չէ :Ok:

----------


## Artgeo

Ամեն ինչ ու ոչինչ
Մեկ մտածում եմ, որ ես այնպիսին չեմ ու պարտադիր պետք է փոխվեմ, մեկ էլ բոլորին ուղարկում եմ գրողի ծոցը ու ինքս ինձնից գոհ գնում քնելու

----------


## Armine

> Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն, անկասկած, ունի բնավորության որոշակի գծեր, սովորություններ, որոնք այս կամ այն չափով խանգարում են իրեն կամ շրջապատի մարդկանց, և որոնցից, բնականաբար, կցանկանար ազատվել։ Եվ այսպես, ի՞նչ բացասական հատկանիշներ կամ սովորություններ ունեք, ձեր կարծիքով, որ կուզենայիք փոխել ձեր մեջ։


իսկ ինչու՞ «....,անկասկած,....»  և  «...., բնականաբար,....» :

----
ձեր տրանսլիտը չի աշխատում, ուրիշ կայքից եմ օգտվել:

----------


## Արշակ

> իսկ ինչու՞ «....,անկասկած,....»  և  «...., բնականաբար,....» :


 Իսկ ի՞նչ կա զարմանալու։ Մի՞թե մեր մեջ անթերի մարդիկ կան։ Մի՞թե բնական չէ բնավորության վատ գծերից ազատվելու ցանկությունը։

----------


## Armine

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կա զարմանալու։ Մի՞թե մեր մեջ անթերի մարդիկ կան։ Մի՞թե բնական չէ բնավորության վատ գծերից ազատվելու ցանկությունը։


Իսկ դուք ճանաչու՞մ եք բոլոր մարդկանց: Եվ ինչու՞ եք «վատ գծերից ազատվելու ցանկությունը» համարում բնական, իսկ հակառակը՝ ոչ:

----------


## Արշակ

Դե լավ էլի։ Արդեն անիմաստ բառախաղ է դառնում։ Սենց հարցերը ավելի լավ է                                                                                                                                                                                                               «Հարցին՝ հարցով» թեմայում գրեք։ :LOL:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ո՞նց կարող է մարդ գիտակցի իր թերությունները ու չցանկանա փոխել դրանք ( եթե գտնվում է հոգեպես հավասարակշիռ վիճակում իհարկե)
Armine անբնականը այն կլինի, որ չուզենա ազատվել: Անբնական՝ նորմալ մարդկանց համար, իսկ այ հիմարները կամ մեծամիտները նման պրոբլեմ չունեն, ավելին նրանք կարծում են , որ ընդհանարպես թերություն չունեն  ու ապրում են իրենց ստեղծած հիվանդագին պատրանքներով:  Բայց դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հոգեկան հիվանդության ախտանիշ է , և մեր ու այս   թեմայի հետ բոլորովին կապ չունի

----------


## Armine

> Դե լավ էլի։ Արդեն անիմաստ բառախաղ է դառնում։ Սենց հարցերը ավելի լավ է                                                                                                                                                                                                               «Հարցին՝ հարցով» թեմայում գրեք։


Արշակ ջան, ծիծաղը լավ ա առողջությանը:  :LOL:  

Ինքնուրույն մտածելն էլ:  :Wink:

----------


## Armine

> Ո՞նց կարող է մարդ գիտակցի իր թերությունները ու չցանկանա փոխել դրանք ( եթե գտնվում է հոգեպես հավասարակշիռ վիճակում իհարկե)
> Armine անբնականը այն կլինի, որ չուզենա ազատվել: Անբնական՝ նորմալ մարդկանց համար, իսկ այ հիմարները կամ մեծամիտները նման պրոբլեմ չունեն, ավելին նրանք կարծում են , որ ընդհանարպես թերություն չունեն  ու ապրում են իրենց ստեղծած հիվանդագին պատրանքներով:  Բայց դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հոգեկան հիվանդության ախտանիշ է , և մեր ու այս   թեմայի հետ բոլորովին կապ չունի


Մարդը կարող է գիտակցել իր թերությունները և ցանկանալ փոխել, ինչպես նաև՝ գիտակցել, բայց չցանկանալ փոխել (բազմաբնույթ պատճառներ կարող են լինել), և այս բոլորը, գտնվելով «հոգեպես հավասարակշիռ վիճակում» : Իսկ եթե Ձեր ասածն է ճիշտ, ուրեմն, անթերի մարդիկ իրոք կան:

Այդպես էլ չասեցիք, թե ինչու է «անբնական» , այն էլ «նորմալ» մարդկանց համար( իսկ ո՞վ է որոշում մարդու նորմալ կամ աննորմալ լինելը: Օրինակ, ես կարո՞ղ եմ որոշել՝ Դուք նորմալ եք, թե՞ աննորմալ: Նման իրավունք ինձ վերապահվա՞ծ է :Smile: , երբ մարդը չի ցանկանում վերացնել իր թերությունները:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ո՞նց կարող է մարդ գիտակցի իր թերությունները ու չցանկանա փոխել դրանք ( եթե գտնվում է հոգեպես հավասարակշիռ վիճակում իհարկե)
> Armine անբնականը այն կլինի, որ չուզենա ազատվել: Անբնական՝ նորմալ մարդկանց համար, իսկ այ հիմարները կամ մեծամիտները նման պրոբլեմ չունեն, ավելին նրանք կարծում են , որ ընդհանարպես թերություն չունեն  ու ապրում են իրենց ստեղծած հիվանդագին պատրանքներով:  Բայց դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հոգեկան հիվանդության ախտանիշ է , և մեր ու այս   թեմայի հետ բոլորովին կապ չունի


Համաձայն եմ։ Իսկապես հոգեպես հավասարակշիռ վիճակում գտնվող մարդիկ չեն կարող գիտակցել և միաժամանակ չցանկանալ փոխել իրենց թերությունները։ 

Ի դեպ, Արշակը ճիշտ նկատեց. բառախաղերի համար հատուկ թեմա կա ֆորումում։  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շնորհակալություն
փասոտորեն ես հոգեպես անհավասարակշիռ վիճակում եմ գտնվում, որովհետև գիտեմ իմ թերությունները, բայց չեմ ուզում դրանցից ազատվել  :LOL: 



> Ինքնուրույն մտածելն էլ:


Իսկ Արշակի ինքնուրույն մտածողությունը պետք չէ կասկածի տակ առնել  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շնորհակալություն
> փասոտորեն ես հոգեպես անհավասարակշիռ վիճակում եմ գտնվում, որովհետև գիտեմ իմ թերությունները, բայց չեմ ուզում դրանցից ազատվել


Բյուր ջան, չգիտեի՞ր։  :Shok:   :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գիտեի, բայց համոզված չէի: Հիմա արդեն համոզվեցի:  :Cray: 
Ես գիժ եմ ու չեմ ուզում փոխվել  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բայց գիժ կարելի է լինել՝ միաժամանակ հոգեպես հավասարակշիռ վիճակում լինելով։  :Wink:  

Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում. ի՞նչ է նշանակում գիտակցել սեփական թերություն(ներ)ը, բայց չցանկանալ դրանցից ազատվել։ Ուրիշ բան է, եթե մարդը ունի որոշակի թերություններ, բայց ինքը դա թերություններ չի համարում, հետևաբար գտնում է, որ չարժե կամ պետք չէ դրանցից ազատվել։ Բայց ո՞նց կարելի է ընդունել, որ դու ունես տվյալ թերությունը, բայց չուզենալ դրանից ազատվել։  :Shok:  Կներեք, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, այսպես կարելի է դատել միայն մտածողության լուրջ խանգարման դեպքում։  :Think:  Հավատացեք, ոչ ոքի վիրավորել չեմ ուզում։ Դրա համար երևի ճիշտ կլինի, եթե այդպես մտածող մարդիկ նախ բացատրեն, թե ինչ են հասկանում թերություն ասելով, որովհետև իմ իմացած (և իմ կարծիքով՝ միակ) իմաստով այդ բառն այնպիսի հասկացություն է արտահայտում, որից բոլոր առողջ դատողություն ունեցող մարդիկ էլ պիտի որ ցանկանային ազատվել։ Բայց գուցե իսկապես թերություն բառի մեջ ոմանք մի այլ՝ ինձ անհայտ իմաստ են դնում, այդ դեպքում հնարավոր է, որ նրանք ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չեն անում՝ ասելով, որ չեն ուզում ազատվել թերություններից, բայց այդ դեպքում էլ կնշանակի, որ պարզապես չգիտեն թերություն բառի իսկական իմաստը։  :Tongue:

----------


## dvgray

փոխել որևե բան սեփական "եսից"  հնարավոր չէ. :Think:   Կարելի է միայն ծածկել (ասենք թերությունները) .  իսկ փոխել կարելի է միայն այն միջավայրը, որտեղ այդ թերությունները ի հայտ են գալիս ,( առավել ևս ,եթե դրանք դարձել են անկարավարելի  :Sad:  ).

----------


## Ուլուանա

> փոխել որևե բան սեփական "եսից"  հնարավոր չէ.  Կարելի է միայն ծածկել (ասենք թերությունները) .  իսկ փոխել կարելի է միայն այն միջավայրը, որտեղ այդ թերությունները ի հայտ են գալիս ,( առավել ևս ,եթե դրանք դարձել են անկարավարելի  ).


Ո՞վ ասեց։  :Shok:  
Դուք չարաչար սխալվում եք։ Եթե ձեզ մինչև հիմա չի հաջողվել ձեր անձի մեջ որևէ բան փոխել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դա հնարավոր չէ։  :Wink:  Ուրեմն կամ այնքան էլ չեք ցանկացել, կամ էլ բավականաչափ ջանքեր չեք գործադրել դրա համար։ Օրինակ, ես իմ մեջ շատ բան եմ փոխել ու դեռ շարունակում եմ փոխել։ Որոշ բաներ փոխելը, իհարկե, շատ դժվար է, երբեմն նույնիսկ անհնար կարող է թվալ, բայց անհնար բան գոյություն չունի։  :Smile:  Ցանկության դեպքում ամեն ինչի էլ կարելի է հասնել։  :Tongue:

----------


## dvgray

> Ո՞վ ասեց։  
> Դուք չարաչար սխալվում եք։ Եթե ձեզ մինչև հիմա չի հաջողվել ձեր անձի մեջ որևէ բան փոխել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դա հնարավոր չէ։  Ուրեմն կամ այնքան էլ չեք ցանկացել, կամ էլ բավականաչափ ջանքեր չեք գործադրել դրա համար։ Օրինակ, ես իմ մեջ շատ բան եմ փոխել ու դեռ շարունակում եմ փոխել։ Որոշ բաներ փոխելը, իհարկե, շատ դժվար է, երբեմն նույնիսկ անհնար կարող է թվալ, բայց անհնար բան գոյություն չունի։  Ցանկության դեպքում ամեն ինչի էլ կարելի է հասնել։


Խոսքը միայն իմ մասին չէ.
(Կլասիկան բազմաթիվ անգամներ անդրադարցել է այս թեմային.)
 Մարդ այն է , ինչ որ կա. Մնացածը ինքնախաբկանք է, հիպնոզ...

Իսկ միգուցե մենք Աստված ե՞՞՞նք   :Smile:  

Կարչ ասած - պետք ե կատարելագործել առավելություննեը և... խնամքով ծածկել թերությունները. Սա իմ  կարծիքն է.  :Tongue:

----------


## Armine

> Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն, անկասկած, ունի բնավորության որոշակի գծեր, սովորություններ, որոնք այս կամ այն չափով խանգարում են իրեն կամ շրջապատի մարդկանց, և որոնցից, բնականաբար, կցանկանար ազատվել։ Եվ այսպես, ի՞նչ բացասական հատկանիշներ կամ սովորություններ ունեք, ձեր կարծիքով, որ կուզենայիք փոխել ձեր մեջ։



«Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն» ասելով, նկատի ունեք ֆորումականների՞ն, հայերի՞ն, թե՞ մարդկությանը: Դու՛ք, վերը նշածս խմբերն ուսումնասիրե՞լ եք՝ նման եզրակացության հանգելու համար: Թե՞ լսել եք, կամ էլ բստրում եք, որ «Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն, անկասկած, ունի .....» :

Եթե ես թերություններ ունեմ, եթե իմ ճանաչած 15-20, 100-500 հոգին թերություններ ունեն, դա ոչ մի դեպքում չի նշանակում, որ  կարող եմ անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ անել՝ բոլորին մի պարկի մեջ լցնելով:

----------


## Armine

> Բայց գիժ կարելի է լինել՝ միաժամանակ հոգեպես հավասարակշիռ վիճակում լինելով։  
> 
> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում. ի՞նչ է նշանակում գիտակցել սեփական թերություն(ներ)ը, բայց չցանկանալ դրանցից ազատվել։ Ուրիշ բան է, եթե մարդը ունի որոշակի թերություններ, բայց ինքը դա թերություններ չի համարում, հետևաբար գտնում է, որ չարժե կամ պետք չէ դրանցից ազատվել։ Բայց ո՞նց կարելի է ընդունել, որ դու ունես տվյալ թերությունը, բայց չուզենալ դրանից ազատվել։  Կներեք, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, այսպես կարելի է դատել միայն մտածողության լուրջ խանգարման դեպքում։  Հավատացեք, ոչ ոքի վիրավորել չեմ ուզում։ Դրա համար երևի ճիշտ կլինի, եթե այդպես մտածող մարդիկ նախ բացատրեն, թե ինչ են հասկանում թերություն ասելով, որովհետև իմ իմացած (և իմ կարծիքով՝ միակ) իմաստով այդ բառն այնպիսի հասկացություն է արտահայտում, որից բոլոր առողջ դատողություն ունեցող մարդիկ էլ պիտի որ ցանկանային ազատվել։ Բայց գուցե իսկապես թերություն բառի մեջ ոմանք մի այլ՝ ինձ անհայտ իմաստ են դնում, այդ դեպքում հնարավոր է, որ նրանք ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չեն անում՝ ասելով, որ չեն ուզում ազատվել թերություններից, բայց այդ դեպքում էլ կնշանակի, որ պարզապես չգիտեն թերություն բառի իսկական իմաստը։



Կհասկանաք և կդադարեք մարդկանց պիտակավորել, երբ/եթե ընդլայնեք մարդ արարածի հետ Ձեր  փորձն ու նրա մասին Ձեր պատկերացումները:

Եթե ես մշակել եմ արժեքային համակարգ ու վարքագիծ ինձ համար (օրինակ, գիտակցել ու ցանկանալ փոխել թերություններս), կարո՞ղ եմ իմ պատկերացրած, մշակած «ճիշտը» Ձեզ մատուցել որպես վերին ատյանի ճշմարտություն: Իսկ եթե չհամաձայնեք կամ չհետևեք ԻՄ արժեքային համակարգին ու վարքագծի կանոններին, կհամարվեք «մտածողության լուրջ խանգարում» ունեցող արարած:

Կարելի է գիտակցել ու ցանկանալ: Կարելի է գիտակցել ու չցանկանալ՝ պատճառները բազմաբնույթ են:

----------


## Armine

> Բայց գիժ կարելի է լինել՝ միաժամանակ հոգեպես հավասարակշիռ վիճակում լինելով։  
> 
> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում. ի՞նչ է նշանակում գիտակցել սեփական թերություն(ներ)ը, բայց չցանկանալ դրանցից ազատվել։ Ուրիշ բան է, եթե մարդը ունի որոշակի թերություններ, բայց ինքը դա թերություններ չի համարում, հետևաբար գտնում է, որ չարժե կամ պետք չէ դրանցից ազատվել։ Բայց ո՞նց կարելի է ընդունել, որ դու ունես տվյալ թերությունը, բայց չուզենալ դրանից ազատվել։  Կներեք, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, այսպես կարելի է դատել միայն մտածողության լուրջ խանգարման դեպքում։  Հավատացեք, ոչ ոքի վիրավորել չեմ ուզում։ Դրա համար երևի ճիշտ կլինի, եթե այդպես մտածող մարդիկ նախ բացատրեն, թե ինչ են հասկանում թերություն ասելով, որովհետև իմ իմացած (և իմ կարծիքով՝ միակ) իմաստով այդ բառն այնպիսի հասկացություն է արտահայտում, որից բոլոր առողջ դատողություն ունեցող մարդիկ էլ պիտի որ ցանկանային ազատվել։ Բայց գուցե իսկապես թերություն բառի մեջ ոմանք մի այլ՝ ինձ անհայտ իմաստ են դնում, այդ դեպքում հնարավոր է, որ նրանք ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չեն անում՝ ասելով, որ չեն ուզում ազատվել թերություններից, բայց այդ դեպքում էլ կնշանակի, որ պարզապես չգիտեն թերություն բառի իսկական իմաստը։



Կհասկանաք և կդադարեք մարդկանց պիտակավորել, երբ/եթե ընդլայնեք մարդ արարածի հետ Ձեր  փորձն ու նրա մասին Ձեր պատկերացումները:   :Wink:  

Եթե ես մշակել եմ արժեքային համակարգ ու վարքագիծ ինձ համար (օրինակ, գիտակցել ու ցանկանալ փոխել թերություններս), կարո՞ղ եմ իմ պատկերացրած, մշակած «ճիշտը» Ձեզ մատուցել որպես վերին ատյանի ճշմարտություն: Իսկ եթե չհամաձայնեք կամ չհետևեք ԻՄ արժեքային համակարգին ու վարքագծի կանոններին, կհամարվեք «մտածողության լուրջ խանգարում» ունեցող արարած:

Կարելի է գիտակցել ու ցանկանալ: Կարելի է գիտակցել ու չցանկանալ՝ պատճառները բազմաբնույթ են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատ հատկանիշներ մենք ժառանգում ենք մեր ծնողներից, որոնք ձևաորում են մեր խառնվածքը, բայց ուրիշ հատկանիշներ էլ ձեռք ենք բերում կամ կորցնում կյանքի ընթացքում. դրանք ձևաորում են մեր բնաորությունը: Վերջին հատկանիշները փոփոխվում են` կախված դաստիարակությունից, ինքնադաստիարակությունից, միջավայրից և այլն: Մենք չարաչար կսխալվենք ու մեզ կթերագնահատենք, եթե ասենք, թե ոչ մի փոփոխություն անել հնարաոր չէ: Հակառակը, մեզ կգերագնահատենք, եթե ասենք, որ կարող ենք ամեն ինչ փոխել:
Ինչ վերաբերում է ինձ, կարող եմ մի օրինակ բերել: Մարդկանց ծաղրելու շատ վատ սոորություն ունեմ: Այո', ես գիտեմ, որ դա թերություն է, այն էլ շատ լուրջ: Դրա հետևանքները երբեմն շատ տխուր են լինում: Բայց մի՞թե ուզում եմ ազատվել դրանից: Մի ժամանակ շատ էի ուզում ու հասել էի դրան: Բայց այդ ժամանակ ես ավելի շատ նման էի մի կեղծաորի, լարովի խաղալիքի: Հիմա ես գիտեմ, որ դա թերություն է: Գիտեմ, որ դրանով ոչ միայն իմ շրջապատի, հաճախ սիրելի մարդկանց եմ վնասում, այլև ինքս ինձ: Բայց ես չեմ ուզում ազատվել դրանից, որովհետև երբ այդպիսին եմ, ես ես եմ (թող ների ինձ Աստված), ես գիժ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> փոխել որևե բան սեփական "եսից"  հնարավոր չէ.  Կարելի է միայն ծածկել (ասենք թերությունները) .  իսկ փոխել կարելի է միայն այն միջավայրը, որտեղ այդ թերությունները ի հայտ են գալիս ,( առավել ևս ,եթե դրանք դարձել են անկարավարելի  ).


Դա ուրեմն սեփական "ես"ից զուրկ կամ էլ լավագույն դեպքում շատ թույլ "ես" ունեցող մարդ է , որն ինքն իրեն "կառավարել" չի կարողանում:  ՈՒ էտ տեսակ մարդը իրեն թողած  դեռ պետք է փոխի թերություններ առաջացնող  միջավա՞յրը: (ուժն իր վրա չի պատում, բայց միջավայրի հախից կգա  :LOL:  )  




> (Կլասիկան բազմաթիվ անգամներ անդրադարցել է այս թեմային.)
>  Մարդ այն է , ինչ որ կա. Մնացածը ինքնախաբկանք է, *հիպնոզ...*


Ի՞նչ կլասիկայի մասին եք խոսում: էտ անդամներից մի երկու հոգու անունը կասե՞ք 
Դուք հիպնոզ բառի բուն իմաստը  հասկանո՞ւմ եք
Նման հայտարարություններ անելուց գոնե հիմնավորեք Ձեր պատասխանը 





> Իսկ միգուցե մենք Աստված ե՞՞՞նք


 :Think:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> «Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն» ասելով, նկատի ունեք ֆորումականների՞ն, հայերի՞ն, թե՞ մարդկությանը: *Դու՛ք, վերը նշածս խմբերն ուսումնասիրե՞լ եք՝ նման եզրակացության հանգելու համար: Թե՞ լսել եք, կամ էլ բստրում եք, որ «Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն, անկասկած, ունի .....» :*


Դա արդեն ուսումնասիրված փաստ է և անձամբ ես այդ ուսումնասիրությունը ուսումնասիրել եմ  :Smile:  
Ես Ձեզ առաջարկում  վերջ տալ հարցերի տարափին, որոնք գնալով անիմաստ են դառնում, և պարազպես մտքերը արտահայտել առանց հարցական նշանների : Եթե ինչ-որ բան հերքում եք , ասեք կոնկրետ Ձեր կարծիքը 




> Կհասկանաք և կդադարեք մարդկանց պիտակավորել, երբ/եթե ընդլայնեք մարդ արարածի հետ Ձեր  փորձն ու նրա մասին Ձեր պատկերացումները:


Մեկն էլ կիմանա Դուք այդ փորձն ու ընդլայնված պատկերացումը ունեք ու Ֆրոյդի անձնական ասիստենտն եք եղել : ( շուտկա ,  :Smile:   շատ խորը չտանեք) Դուք այս թեմայում արդեն բացասականորեն տրամադրված եք գրում, դրա համար կառչում եք ամեն մի բառից, նախ վերագրում Ձեզ  ու ընդունում դա որպես վիրավորանք : Փորձեք ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել ասվածի ԻՄԱՍՏԻՆ  ոչ թե բառ որսալ : 
Ես անկեղծորեն ուզում եմ զրուցել / վիճաբանել Ձեզ  հետ այս թեմայի շուրջ, միայն եթե խոսակցությունը հարցարաշավի չվերածվի և ամպագոռգոռ հայտարարությունները հիմնավորված բնույթ կրեն
Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ այդքան համառորեն մի բան հերքում , բոլորին սխալ հանում  , իրենց դնում միակ հասկացողի տեղը առանց բացատրությունների : Դրանից արդեն կասկածելի հոտ է գալիս   :Smile:  



> Կարելի է գիտակցել ու ցանկանալ: Կարելի է գիտակցել ու չցանկանալ՝ պատճառները բազմաբնույթ են:


Համաձայն եմ , պատճառները իրոք բազմաբնույթ են

----------


## Մելիք

Ես կուզեի գոնե մի քիչ համակարգված մտածել, ու կանոնավորել ապրելակերպս, բայց դե գիտեմ սենց բառադի էլ մնալու եմ:

----------


## Armine

> Դա արդեն ուսումնասիրված փաստ է և անձամբ ես այդ ուսումնասիրությունը ուսումնասիրել եմ  
> Ես Ձեզ առաջարկում  վերջ տալ հարցերի տարափին, որոնք գնալով անիմաստ են դառնում, և պարազպես մտքերը արտահայտել առանց հարցական նշանների : Եթե ինչ-որ բան հերքում եք , ասեք կոնկրետ Ձեր կարծիքը 
> 
> Մեկն էլ կիմանա Դուք այդ փորձն ու ընդլայնված պատկերացումը ունեք ու Ֆրոյդի անձնական ասիստենտն եք եղել : ( շուտկա ,   շատ խորը չտանեք) Դուք այս թեմայում արդեն բացասականորեն տրամադրված եք գրում, դրա համար կառչում եք ամեն մի բառից, նախ վերագրում Ձեզ  ու ընդունում դա որպես վիրավորանք : Փորձեք ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել ասվածի ԻՄԱՍՏԻՆ  ոչ թե բառ որսալ : 
> 
> Ես անկեղծորեն ուզում եմ զրուցել / վիճաբանել Ձեզ  հետ այս թեմայի շուրջ, միայն եթե խոսակցությունը հարցարաշավի չվերածվի և ամպագոռգոռ հայտարարությունները հիմնավորված բնույթ կրեն
> 
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ այդքան համառորեն մի բան հերքում , բոլորին սխալ հանում  , իրենց դնում միակ հասկացողի տեղը առանց բացատրությունների : 
> 
> ...


<<Ես Ձեզ առաջարկում  վերջ տալ հարցերի տարափին, որոնք գնալով անիմաստ են դառնում, և պարազպես մտքերը արտահայտել առանց հարցական նշանների : Եթե ինչ-որ բան հերքում եք , ասեք կոնկրետ Ձեր կարծիքը >>

Դուք հարցաֆոբիա ունե՞ք: Եթե իրոք տառապում եք հարցաֆոբիայից, կարող եմ հարգել Ձեր առաջարկը:

Իսկ եթե չունեք նման խնդիր, Ձեր «առաջարկը» մարդու ազատ իրավունքներին անուղղակի բռնանալ է: Հարցերս անիմաստ համարել-չհամարելը, դրանց պատասխանել-չպատասխանելը Ձեր իրավունքն է, ընտրության հարցը: Հարգելով Ձեր ընտրությունը, հիշեցնում եմ Ձեզ, որ այս ֆորումի Օրենսդրությունը չի արգելում հարցեր տալը: :Wink:  

<<Մեկն էլ կիմանա Դուք այդ փորձն ու ընդլայնված պատկերացումը ունեք ու Ֆրոյդի անձնական ասիստենտն եք եղել : ( շուտկա ,  :Smile:   շատ խորը չտանեք) Դուք այս թեմայում արդեն բացասականորեն տրամադրված եք գրում, դրա համար կառչում եք ամեն մի բառից, նախ վերագրում Ձեզ  ու ընդունում դա որպես վիրավորանք : Փորձեք ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել ասվածի ԻՄԱՍՏԻՆ  ոչ թե բառ որսալ : >>

Էս ինչ ճիշտ իմացաք: Հիանում եմ մարդու տրամադրությունը, մտքերը որսալու Ձեր խորաթափանցությամբ:   :LOL:  Դուք Ֆրոյդի անձանական ասիստենտը հո՞ չեք եղել...

<<Ես անկեղծորեն ուզում եմ զրուցել / վիճաբանել Ձեզ  հետ այս թեմայի շուրջ, միայն եթե խոսակցությունը հարցարաշավի չվերածվի և ամպագոռգոռ հայտարարությունները հիմնավորված բնույթ կրեն>>

Արդյունավետ զրուցելու/վիճաբանելու կորիզը նաև այլ կարծիքներ կարողանալ լսելու, հարցեր կարողանալ տալու ու պատասխաններ որոնելու մեջ է: Ինձ համար հարցերը սաստելը խոսում է մարդու որդեգրած զրուցել-վիճաբանելու մոդելի և մարդու անձնական կուլտուրայի մասին:

Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ այդքան համառորեն մի բան հերքում , բոլորին սխալ հանում  , իրենց դնում միակ հասկացողի տեղը առանց բացատրությունների : 

Հարցրեք ինքներդ Ձեզ...  :Wink:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Դուք Ֆրոյդի անձանական ասիստենտը հո՞ չեք եղել...[/COLOR]


Ֆրոյդի անձնական  ասիստենտը չեմ եղել , բայց նրա հետևորդներից եմ : Կարող եմ Ձեր հոգեբանական վերլուծությունն էլ անել, եթե ցանկանում եք , բայց դժվար   այն Ձեր սրտով լինի :LOL:  
....մի խոսքով չարժե Ձեզ հետ գլուխ դնել , լավ ձև եք գտել բուն խոսակցությունից խույս տալու համար : Տանել չեմ կարողանում զրուցել այն մարդկանց հետ որոնք լսելու ընդունակություն չունեն:  Հրեա-հրեա խաղն էլ չեմ սիրում ...
Շարունակեք նույն հոգով, գուցե մի օր բացի հարցնելուց , նաև պատասխանել  սովորեք, Էդպես գոնե կստացվի  խելացի երևալ  :Bye:

----------


## Firegirl777

Կուզանաի մարդկանց ավելի քիչ ներել, և գոնե երբեմն քեն պահել

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Խոսքը միայն իմ մասին չէ.
> (Կլասիկան բազմաթիվ անգամներ անդրադարցել է այս թեմային.)
>  Մարդ այն է , ինչ որ կա. Մնացածը ինքնախաբկանք է, հիպնոզ...


Այո, խոսքը միայն Ձեր մասին չէ, բոլորի մասին է, այդ թվում և իմ, իսկ ես արդեն ասեցի, որ ինձ հաջողվել է (ճիշտ է, մեծ դժվարությամբ) ազատվել իմ որոշ թերություններից։ Այդ դեպքում ես ինչու՞ պիտի իմ սեփական փորձը անտեսեմ ու առաջնորդվեմ Ձեր ասած «կլասիկայի» ինչ-որ վերացական բաներով։ Ես ռեալ ապացույցն ունեմ այն բանի, որ մարդը կարող է փոխել իր մեջ շատ բան, վերացնել շատ թերություններ։  




> Կարչ ասած - պետք ե կատարելագործել առավելություննեը և... խնամքով ծածկել թերությունները. Սա իմ  կարծիքն է.


Թերությունները խնամքով ծածկել կարող եք միայն որոշ ժամանակ, բայց եթե չփորձեք դրանք հաղթահարել կամ գոնե որոշ չափով մեղմացնել, միևնույն է, դրանք վաղ թե ուշ ջրի երես են դուրս գալու և էլի իրենց սև գործն անելու են։  :Wink:   Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ գոնե չփորձել ազատվել դրանցից։

----------


## Armine

> Ֆրոյդի անձնական  ասիստենտը չեմ եղել , բայց նրա հետևորդներից եմ : Կարող եմ Ձեր հոգեբանական վերլուծությունն էլ անել, եթե ցանկանում եք , բայց դժվար   այն Ձեր սրտով լինի 
> ....մի խոսքով չարժե Ձեզ հետ գլուխ դնել , լավ ձև եք գտել բուն խոսակցությունից խույս տալու համար : Տանել չեմ կարողանում զրուցել այն մարդկանց հետ որոնք լսելու ընդունակություն չունեն:  Հրեա-հրեա խաղն էլ չեմ սիրում ...
> Շարունակեք նույն հոգով, գուցե մի օր բացի հարցնելուց , նաև պատասխանել  սովորեք, Էդպես գոնե կստացվի  խելացի երևալ


<<Ֆրոյդի անձնական ասիստենտը չեմ եղել , բայց նրա հետևորդներից եմ : Կարող եմ Ձեր հոգեբանական վերլուծությունն էլ անել, եթե ցանկանում եք , բայց դժվար այն Ձեր սրտով լինի >>

Ֆրոյդ բիձուկին լավ չեմ ճանաչում, այնպես որ Ձեր աշխատանքի շնորհիվ հնարավոր է ավելի խորը պատկերացում կազմեմ նրա մասին: Եթե պրակտիկայի դաշտ եք որոնում, կարող եք հոգեբանորեն վերլուծել ինձ, ես դեմ չեմ: Ինչ վերաբերում է սրտովս լինել-չլինելուն, թույլ տվեք ինձ որոշել (մադու մասին ինչ-որ մեկի կարծիքը խոսում է ոչ թե մարդու, այլ այդ ինչ-որ մեկի՝ կարծիք կազմողի մասին), Ձեզնից հասնում է Ֆրոյդի մեխանիզմը գործի դնել  :Smile:  


....մի խոսքով չարժե Ձեզ հետ գլուխ դնել , 
Մի խոսքով չեղավ, եղավ հինգը խոսքով  :Smile:   Իսկ ընդհանրապես, «գլուխ դնել» չարժի ոչ մեկի հետ, գլուխ դրեք ինքներդ Ձեզ հետ, Ֆրոյդն էլ Ձեզ օգնական  :LOL:  

Տանել չեմ կարողանում
Այս արտահայտությունը և իր նմանները լուրջ վնաս են հասցնում մարդու (մտածողի,ասողի) առողջությանը:  :Wink:  

 զրուցել այն մարդկանց հետ որոնք լսելու ընդունակություն չունեն: 
Իսկ Դու՞ք: Լսելու ընդունակություն ունեք՞:   :Wink:   Հարցերը սաստելը խոսում է հակառակի մասին: Իհարկե, կարող եմ սխալվել, հնարավոր է, հարցեր ընդունում եք միայն համախոհներից   :Smile:  


Շարունակեք նույն հոգով, գուցե մի օր բացի հարցնելուց , նաև պատասխանել սովորեք, 
Առանց հարցնել կարողանալու, պատասխանել հաստատ չես սովորի:  :Wink:  

Էդպես գոնե կստացվի խելացի երևալ  
Խելացի երևալոու մանիա չունեմ, Ձերը մի վերագրեք ինձ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Արմինե, իմ նախորդ գրառումներից մեկում ես Ձեզ, ինչպես նաև Ձեր տեսակետը քիչ թե շատ պաշտպանողներին խնդրեցի ներկայացնել թերություն բառի ձեր սեփական ընկալումը։ Բայց դուք դա չարեցիք։ Լավ, այդ դեպքում ես ասեմ, թե ինչ եմ հասկանում այդ բառն օգտագործելով։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում, որ այդ բառը կարելի է ուրիշ իմաստով էլ ընկալել, բայց եթե դուք ուրիշ իմաստ գիտեք, խնդրեմ, կավելացնեք։ Այս թեմայում արած իմ սկզբնական գրառումներից մեկում ես ասել էի, որ կան թերություններ, որոնք մեզ են խանգարում, կան թերություններ էլ, որոնք ուրիշներին՝ մեր շրջապատի մարդկանց են խանգարում։ Այստեղից պարզ երևում է, որ թերություն ասելով՝ ես նկատի ունեմ մարդու այն հատկանիշները կամ սովորությունները, որոնք որևէ կերպ խանգարում կամ վնասում են և՛/կամ տվյալ թերությունն ունեցող մարդուն, և՛/կամ նրան շրջապատող մարդկանց։ Եթե մարդը չի ուզում ազատվել իր այն թերությունից, որը խանգարում ու վնասում է իրեն, ուրեմն այդ մարդը իր իսկ թշնամին է (եթե կարող եք տրամաբանության սահմաններում հերքել իմ այս պնդումը, խնդրե՛մ), իսկ եթե չի ցանկանում ազատվել այն թերությունից, որը խանգարում, վնասում է ուրիշներին, ուրեմն այդ մարդը եսասեր է, միայն իր մասին է մտածում, թքած ունի ուրիշների վրա (նորից եթե համաձայն չեք, հակափաստարկ բերեք)։ Երկու դեպքում էլ եզրակացությունները տվյալ մարդուն, մեղմ ասած, դրականորեն չեն բնորոշում։ Կա նաև մի երրորդ տարբերակ, որի մասին էլի իմ նախորդ գրառումներից մեկում արդեն խոսել եմ. մարդը պարզապես զուրկ է առողջ դատելու ունակությունից կամ գոնե կաղում է դրանից։ 
Եթե Ձեզ հայտնի է մեկ այլ՝ չորրորդ կամ գուցե նաև հինգերորդ տարբերակ, որի պատճառով մարդը կարող է չցանկանալ ազատվել իր թերություններից, ապա պատրաստ եմ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կարդալ դրա մասին։ 




> Կհասկանաք և կդադարեք մարդկանց պիտակավորել, երբ/եթե ընդլայնեք մարդ արարածի հետ Ձեր  փորձն ու նրա մասին Ձեր պատկերացումները:
> 
> Եթե ես մշակել եմ արժեքային համակարգ ու վարքագիծ ինձ համար (օրինակ, գիտակցել ու ցանկանալ փոխել թերություններս), կարո՞ղ եմ իմ պատկերացրած, մշակած «ճիշտը» Ձեզ մատուցել որպես վերին ատյանի ճշմարտություն: Իսկ եթե չհամաձայնեք կամ չհետևեք ԻՄ արժեքային համակարգին ու վարքագծի կանոններին, կհամարվեք «մտածողության լուրջ խանգարում» ունեցող արարած:


Հարգելի Արմինե, բացի իմ կամ Ձեր մշակած կամ գուցե չմշակած, բայց կամայականորեն հետևած արժեքների համակարգից, բարեբախտաբար, գոյություն ունի նաև համընդհանուր արժեքային համակարգ, որում հաշվի են առնվում բոլորի շահերն ու իրավունքները։ Կան բարոյական նորմեր, որոնք տարածվում են բոլորի վրա, և իմ կամ Ձեր կողմից՝ հայտնի չէ, թե ինչ չափանիշներով մշակած արժեքային համակարգը չի կարող փոխել այն։ Օրինակ, գուցե ըստ ինչ-որ մեկի մշակած արժեքային համակարգի (չեմ ասում՝ Ձեր)՝ առանց պատճառի, այսպես ասած՝ «կայֆի համար» մարդ սպանելը կամ գողություն անելը շատ էլ ընդունելի է, բայց դա երբեք չի կարող *ճիշտ* համարվել, չէ՞ (հուսով եմ՝ սրան էլ չեք հակաճառի)։ Ուզում եմ ասել, որ կան այնպիսի արժեքներ և իրավունքներ, որոնք իմ կամ ձեր որոշելով չեն, դրանք բոլորի համար նույնն են և այդպես պետք է լինեն։ Եվ, այո՛, եթե ձեր որևէ հատկություն կամ սովորություն ինձ ակնհայտորեն վնասում կամ խանգարում է (եթե, իհարկե, ես հոգեկան հիվանդ չեմ), ապա կարող եմ ասել, որ դա հաստատ *ճիշտ* լինել չի կարող, դա հաստատ *թերություն* է, որից *պետք է* ազատվել։ Իսկ եթե դուք չեք ուզում ազատվել, ապա իմ վերը նշած երեք տարբերակներից ընտրեք ձեզ ամենահոգեհարազատը, դե, այն դեպքում, եթե ձեր կողմից մշակված չորրորդ կամ հինգերորդ տարբերակ չունեք։  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> <<Ֆրոյդի անձնական ասիստենտը չեմ եղել , բայց նրա հետևորդներից եմ : Կարող եմ Ձեր հոգեբանական վերլուծությունն էլ անել, եթե ցանկանում եք , բայց դժվար այն Ձեր սրտով լինի >>
> 
> Ֆրոյդ բիձուկին լավ չեմ ճանաչում, այնպես որ Ձեր աշխատանքի շնորհիվ հնարավոր է ավելի խորը պատկերացում կազմեմ նրա մասին: Եթե պրակտիկայի դաշտ եք որոնում, կարող եք հոգեբանորեն վերլուծել ինձ, ես դեմ չեմ: Ինչ վերաբերում է սրտովս լինել-չլինելուն, թույլ տվեք ինձ որոշել (մադու մասին ինչ-որ մեկի կարծիքը խոսում է ոչ թե մարդու, այլ այդ ինչ-որ մեկի՝ կարծիք կազմողի մասին), Ձեզնից հասնում է Ֆրոյդի մեխանիզմը գործի դնել  
> 
> 
> ....մի խոսքով չարժե Ձեզ հետ գլուխ դնել , 
> Մի խոսքով չեղավ, եղավ հինգը խոսքով   Իսկ ընդհանրապես, «գլուխ դնել» չարժի ոչ մեկի հետ, գլուխ դրեք ինքներդ Ձեզ հետ, Ֆրոյդն էլ Ձեզ օգնական  
> Տանել չեմ կարողանում
> Այս արտահայտությունը և իր նմանները լուրջ վնաս են հասցնում մարդու (մտածողի,ասողի) առողջությանը:  
> ...


Արմինե, ձեր այս գրառումից երևում է, որ արդեն սկսում եք կառչել բառերից։ Իսկ դա խոսում է... էլ չասեմ, թե ինչի մասին, երևի ինքներդ գլխի կընկնեք։  :Wink:  Ուղղակի Ձեզ մի փոքրիկ դաս տալու համար ես էլ Ձեր մի խոսքից կկառչեմ, որպեսզի հասկանաք, որ դա լավ բան չէ։ Տարբերությունը միայն այն է, որ ես կառչելու եմ  Ձեր սխալից՝ ուղղելով այն, իսկ դուք կառչել եք մարդու ճիշտ ձևակերպած արտահայտությունից՝ իբր ուղղելով սխալը։ 
.


> ...մի խոսքով չարժե Ձեզ հետ գլուխ դնել , 
> Մի խոսքով չեղավ, եղավ հինգը խոսքով   Իսկ ընդհանրապես, «գլուխ դնել» չարժի ոչ մեկի հետ, գլուխ դրեք ինքներդ Ձեզ հետ, Ֆրոյդն էլ Ձեզ օգնական


Դուք որոշակիորեն շփոթում եք *բառն* ու *խոսքը*։ Խոսքը կարող է կազմված լինել ինչպես մի բառից, այնպես էլ բազմաթիվ բառերից ու նախադասություններից։ :Tongue:  Հետևաբար, «չարժե Ձեզ հետ գլուխ դնել» արտահայտությունը հանգիստ կարելի է խոսք համարել, իսկ Ձեր ասած 5 թիվը կարող է վերաբերել ոչ թե խոսքին, այլ բառին։ 
Այնպես որ, նախքան ուրիշի *բառերից* կամ *խոսքից*  կառչելը բարի եղեք համոզվել, որ տեղին եք կառչում։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես ավելի կուլտուրական և ապահով է ոչ մեկի բառերից չկառչելը։ Բանավիճելիս ընդդիմախոսի բառերից կառչելը խոսում է տվյալ մարդու՝ ավելի լուրջ հակափաստարկի բացակայության մասին։ :Think:   Վերջը չդիմացա, ասեցի...  :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

Հարգելի Armine, հնարավոր է, որ խելքիս պակասից է, բայց ես ձեր գրառումներից առանձնապես բան չեմ հասկանում։ Կամ էլ… Այնպես որ, կխուսափեմ վիճելուց։
Ավելի լավ է, պատասխանեմ Բյուրակնի գրառմանը։ :Wink: 



> Շատ հատկանիշներ մենք ժառանգում ենք մեր ծնողներից, որոնք ձևաորում են մեր խառնվածքը, բայց ուրիշ հատկանիշներ էլ ձեռք ենք բերում կամ կորցնում կյանքի ընթացքում. դրանք ձևաորում են մեր բնաորությունը: Վերջին հատկանիշները փոփոխվում են` կախված դաստիարակությունից, ինքնադաստիարակությունից, միջավայրից և այլն: Մենք չարաչար կսխալվենք ու մեզ կթերագնահատենք, եթե ասենք, թե ոչ մի փոփոխություն անել հնարաոր չէ: Հակառակը, մեզ կգերագնահատենք, եթե ասենք, որ կարող ենք ամեն ինչ փոխել:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ինձ, կարող եմ մի օրինակ բերել: Մարդկանց ծաղրելու շատ վատ սոորություն ունեմ: Այո', ես գիտեմ, որ դա թերություն է, այն էլ շատ լուրջ: Դրա հետևանքները երբեմն շատ տխուր են լինում: Բայց մի՞թե ուզում եմ ազատվել դրանից: Մի ժամանակ շատ էի ուզում ու հասել էի դրան: Բայց այդ ժամանակ ես ավելի շատ նման էի մի կեղծաորի, լարովի խաղալիքի: Հիմա ես գիտեմ, որ դա թերություն է: Գիտեմ, որ դրանով ոչ միայն իմ շրջապատի, հաճախ սիրելի մարդկանց եմ վնասում, այլև ինքս ինձ: Բայց ես չեմ ուզում ազատվել դրանից, որովհետև երբ այդպիսին եմ, ես ես եմ (թող ների ինձ Աստված), ես գիժ եմ


 Նախ, եթե ճիշտ հասկացա, դու ասում ես, որ ժառանգական հատկանիշներից ազատվել հնարավոր չէ։ Շատ դժվար է։ Բայց համոզված եմ, որ հնարավոր է։ Ես ինքս պայքարում եմ ծնողներիցս ժառանգած մի շարք բացասական հատկանիշների դեմ և արդեն տեսնում եմ որոշակի արդյունքներ։  :Smile: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է մարդու հատկանիշների  վերը բերված ծագումնաբանական դասակարգմանը (ժառանգական, այս կյանքի ընթացքում ձեռք բերած), ապա, իմ կարծիքով, բացի դրանցից, կան նաև հատկանիշներ, որոնք մեր սեփականն են (հենց քո ասած «երբ այդպիսին եմ, ես ես եմ»-ը) ու մենք դրանք մեզ հետ ենք բերել նախկինից՝ նախկին կյանքերից։ Ընդ որում, այդ հատկանիշները հիմնական մաս են կազմում։ Իհարկե, համոզված եմ, որ աթեիստներն ու կիսաաթեիստները վերջին ասածներս հիմարություն կպիտակեն ու բացասական կտրամադրվեն մնացած բոլոր ասածներիս նկատմամբ։ Ինչևէ, ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ մենք մեր բնավորության, հատկանիշների տերն ու տնօրենն ենք։ ՈՒ ցանկության դեպքում կարող ենք կատարելագործվել՝ ազատվել հին վատ հատկանիշներից ու ձեռք բերել նոր, լավ հատկանիշներ։ :Smile:  Հո իզու՞ր չի Քրիստոսն ասել. «Կատարյալ եղեք, ինչպես ձեր երկնավոր հայրն է կատարյալ»։ Քրիստոսն անիմաստ, անիրականանալի պատգամներ չէր տա :Wink: ։ Իսկ կատարելագործվելու, ավելի լավը դառնալու ձգտում չունեցողները կարող են շարունակել ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվելը :Wink: ։

Բյուր, հիմա անցնեմ  մարդկանց ծաղրելու քո բնավորությանը :Smile: ։ Ճիշտ է, մեր  բնավորության շատ գծեր մեզ վաղուց հարազատ են դարձել, մենք սովորել ենք դրանց միշտ մեր հետ լինելուն։ Դրանք նման են մանկության մաշված խաղալիքներին, որոնցից չենք ուզում ազատվել՝ չնայած հիմա խանգարում ու իզուր նեղություն են տալիս մեզ։ Բայց իմ կարծիքով պետք է դրանցից ազատվել։ Համոզված եմ, որ կարող ենք դրանցից ազատվել։
Դու փորձել ես ուղղակի մարդկանց ծաղրելու ցանկությանդ վրա բռնանալով զսպել քեզ։ Բայց եթե կարողանաս ուղղակի ազատվել այդ ցանկությունից, ապա կհասկանաս, որ դու այդպիսով բնավ էլ չես կորցնում քո եսը։ Հնդհակառակը՝ փոխված  բնավորությունդ ավելի է քոնը դառնում։ Չէ՞ որ դու ես այն ստեղծել և ոչ թե այն ձևավորվել է հանգամանքների բերումով։ :Smile:

----------


## Viki

Դժվար է բնավորության  գծերից  ինչ-որ բան կտրուկ փոխել, քանի որ այն ձեռք է բերվում տարիների և փորձի, ինչու չէ նաև շփումի հիման վրա: Բայց երևի թե ինքս կփոխեի իմ օբյեկտիվ կարծիք կազամելը և զգայուն լինելը... Իհարկե գալիս է մի պահ, երբ համարյա թե համոզված եմ, որ դադարել եմ ամեն ինչ սրտին մոտիկ ընդունելու երևույթը, բայց...

----------


## Արշակ

> Դժվար է բնավորության  գծերից  ինչ-որ բան կտրուկ փոխել, քանի որ այն ձեռք է բերվում տարիների և փորձի, ինչու չէ նաև շփումի հիման վրա: Բայց երևի թե ինքս կփոխեի իմ օբյեկտիվ կարծիք կազամելը և զգայուն լինելը... Իհարկե գալիս է մի պահ, երբ համարյա թե համոզված եմ, որ դադարել եմ ամեն ինչ սրտին մոտիկ ընդունելու երևույթը, բայց...


Այո, համաձայն եմ, դժվար է երկար տարիների ընթացքում ձևավորված բնավորության գծից միանգամից ազատվելը։ Դրա համար հաճախ երկարատև պայքար է պետք։ Հաճախ թվում է, թե արդեն ազատվել ես, բայց հանկարծ մի անսովոր իրավիճակ է լինում, զգոնությունդ կորցնում ես  ու զգում ես, որ դեռ լրիվ չես ազատվել :Sad: ։  Բայց կարծում եմ, որ համառ լինելու դեպքում հնարավոր է փոխել սեփական բնավորությունը։ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախ, եթե ճիշտ հասկացա, դու ասում ես, որ ժառանգական հատկանիշներից ազատվել հնարավոր չէ։ Շատ դժվար է։ Բայց համոզված եմ, որ հնարավոր է։ Ես ինքս պայքարում եմ ծնողներիցս ժառանգած մի շարք բացասական հատկանիշների դեմ և արդեն տեսնում եմ որոշակի արդյունքներ։


Եթե դու կարող ես փոխել ժառանգված որևէ հատկանիշ, ուրեմն պարզապես այդ հատկանիշի ռեակցիայ նորմայի սահմանները շատ լայն են, իսկ եթե նեղ է, ապա դա հնարաոր չէ փոխել:



> Ինչ վերաբերվում է մարդու հատկանիշների  վերը բերված ծագումնաբանական դասակարգմանը (ժառանգական, այս կյանքի ընթացքում ձեռք բերած), ապա, իմ կարծիքով, բացի դրանցից, կան նաև հատկանիշներ, որոնք մեր սեփականն են (հենց քո ասած «երբ այդպիսին եմ, ես ես եմ»-ը) ու մենք դրանք մեզ հետ ենք բերել նախկինից՝ նախկին կյանքերից։ Ընդ որում, այդ հատկանիշները հիմնական մաս են կազմում։ Իհարկե, համոզված եմ, որ աթեիստներն ու կիսաաթեիստները վերջին ասածներս հիմարություն կպիտակեն ու բացասական կտրամադրվեն մնացած բոլոր ասածներիս նկատմամբ։


Ես ոչ աթեիստ եմ, ոչ կիսաաթեիստ, ես քրիստոնյա եմ, բայց, կներես, նախկին կյանքերի գոյությանը չեմ հավատում: Պարզապես այդ հատկանիշները մենք ձեռք ենք բերում կյանքի ընթացքում, իսկ եթե կա նաև ժառանգական գործոնը, ապա շատ դժվար է դրանցից ազատվելը (ամեն դեպքում հնարաոր է): Հենց Աստված է մեզ օգնում ազատվել մեր թերություններից, եթե միայն մենք ենք ցանկանում: Ես այդպես բազմաթիվ թերություններից ազատվել եմ:



> Ինչևէ, ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ մենք մեր բնավորության, հատկանիշների տերն ու տնօրենն ենք։ ՈՒ ցանկության դեպքում կարող ենք կատարելագործվել՝ ազատվել հին վատ հատկանիշներից ու ձեռք բերել նոր, լավ հատկանիշներ։


Դեմ չեմ, եթե մենք չկամենանք, չենք կարող վատ հատկանիշներից ազատվել: Բայց եթե կամենանք, հարց է. կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք: Հենց այստեղ օգնության է գալիս Աստված:




> Հո իզու՞ր չի Քրիստոսն ասել. «Կատարյալ եղեք, ինչպես ձեր երկնավոր հայրն է կատարյալ»։ Քրիստոսն անիմաստ, անիրականանալի պատգամներ չէր տա։ Իսկ կատարելագործվելու, ավելի լավը դառնալու ձգտում չունեցողները կարող են շարունակել ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվելը։


Կատարյալ կարող ես լինել միայն Աստծո ներկայության մեջ:



> Բյուր, հիմա անցնեմ  մարդկանց ծաղրելու քո բնավորությանը։ Ճիշտ է, մեր  բնավորության շատ գծեր մեզ վաղուց հարազատ են դարձել, մենք սովորել ենք դրանց միշտ մեր հետ լինելուն։ Դրանք նման են մանկության մաշված խաղալիքներին, որոնցից չենք ուզում ազատվել՝ չնայած հիմա խանգարում ու իզուր նեղություն են տալիս մեզ։ Բայց իմ կարծիքով պետք է դրանցից ազատվել։ Համոզված եմ, որ կարող ենք դրանցից ազատվել։


Ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում, որ խանգարում է: Իսկ եթե չե՞մ ուզում ազատվել... Իմ կարծիքով, պետք չէ կոնկրետ այս հատկանիշից ազատվել:



> Դու փորձել ես ուղղակի մարդկանց ծաղրելու ցանկությանդ վրա բռնանալով զսպել քեզ։ Բայց եթե կարողանաս ուղղակի ազատվել այդ ցանկությունից, ապա կհասկանաս, որ դու այդպիսով բնավ էլ չես կորցնում քո եսը։ Հնդհակառակը՝ փոխված  բնավորությունդ ավելի է քոնը դառնում։ Չէ՞ որ դու ես այն ստեղծել և ոչ թե այն ձևավորվել է հանգամանքների բերումով։


Ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ փորձել եմ զսպել ինձ: Դու չարաչար սխալվում ես: Դա զսպելով չէր ստացվել: Այդ արդյունքին ես հասել էի Աստծո օգնությամբ: Երկար ժամանակ չէի ծաղրում մարդկանց: Այդ ընթացքում իմ կյանքը շատ միապաղաղ էր, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ հանգիստ: Հիմա որ հիշում եմ, մի քիչ ափսոսում եմ, որ այլևս այդպիսին չեմ, նորից դարձել եմ հին Բյուրակնը, բայց մյուս կողմից, սիրում եմ դժվարություններ: Ու ամենացավալին այն է, որ գիտեմ, որ Աստված ուզում է, որ ես փոխվեմ, բայց ես Նրան դեմ եմ գնում: Չգիտեմ, երևի մի մեծ դաս պետք է լինի ինձ, որ նորից ուզենամ մարդկանց չծաղրել, չնայած չէի ուզենա այդ գնով ազատվել այդ հատկանիշից:
Ուզում եմ Viki-ին էլ պատասխանել



> Բայց երևի թե ինքս կփոխեի իմ օբյեկտիվ կարծիք կազամելը և զգայուն լինելը...


Կարո՞ղ ես բացատրել, թե դրանք ինչու են թերություններ: Ես էլ նույն հատկանիշներից ունեմ (չնայած ոմանք կասեն, թե առաջինը բացակայում է ինձ մոտ), բայց դրանք բնավ թերություններ չեմ համարում: Թե՞ հոգեկանիս հետ ինչ-որ բան այնպես չէ  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ դրանք թերություններ չեմ համարում։ 
Վիկի, իսկ ինչու՞ ես համարում, որ օբյեկտիվ կարծիք կազմելը վատ է։  :Shok:   Սկզբում, երբ կարդացի, ինձ թվաց, թե սխալ եմ կարդացել, այսինքն՝ սուբյեկտիվի փոխարեն օբյեկտիվ եմ կարդացել, բայց հետո տեսա, որ չէ, հենց օբյեկտիվ ես գրել։ Այդ դեպքում իրոք զարմանալի է... :Think:

----------


## dvgray

հատկանիշներ, (բնավորության) գծեր ...  Սրանք խողովակներ են , որոնցով մեր մեչի մատերիան կատարում է էներգիայի փոխանակություն արտաքին աշխարհի հետ.
Մատերիան կարելի է ավելացնել, նվազեցնել, նույնիսկ հասցնել որակական փոփոխուտյան ենթարկել, բայց խոգովակներին հեռացնել և արավել ևս դրանք փոխարիներ նորերով, դա անհնար է. Կրկնում եմ, մենք "Արարիչ"  չենք. Կարելի է միայն այն խոգովակները, որոնք մեզ պետք չեն , չօգտագործել (տարբեր ձևեր կան - խցանել, բերանը փակել և նաև չհետևել նրանց "տեխ" վիչակին ու թոգնել "փչանան").
Այսինքն արհեստականորեն բռնանալ այդ խողովակի վրա, և դա անել հետևողականորեն.
 Եթե դա հետևողականորեն անեն գենետիկորեն կապակցվաց մի քանի սերունդներ (ասում են  7 սերունդ), ապա այդ խոգովակը  կժանգոտի,վերչնականորեն կքայքայվի, և նրա կողքին կառաչանա (տեղ կբացվի)  ուրիշը , նորը ..Այսինքն նոր հատկանիշը.

Մի հարց այլ կարծիք ունեցողներին.
Օրինակ - Հայերիս բնորոշ հատկանիս կարելի է համարել հարմարողականությունը.
Ինչպես ե՞ք մտածում, կարելի ե դրանիծ ազատվել - այսինքն լինել մի վիճակում, որ դա չի լինի մեր բնական ռեակցիան (կրկնում եմ - ԲՆԱԿԱՆ)  երբ գտվենք համապատասխան իրավիճակում.

----------


## otar

1) արտաքինը
2) կուզենայի ավելի ուշ հավատալ ու ամբողջ սրտով նվիրվել ընկերներիս...
3) կուզենայի ավելի խելացի լինել 
4) կուզենայի այսքան պնդաճակատ չլինել...
շարունակելի  :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Մի աֆորիզմ կա , որը ես շատ եմ սիրում ՝ _ Si ce que tu veux dire est moins beau que le silence, tais-toi ! -Եթե այն, ինչ պատրաստվում ես ասել ավելի վատն է քան լռությունը ..., ուրեմն լռիր !_ Լռությունը երբեմն ասվածից գերադասելի է ու օգտակար : Բայց թե չխորանանք ( բան էր, հիշեցինք  :Smile:   )

Ես էլ կուզեի անրադառնալ Բյուրակնի  գրառմանը 
Բյուր գիտես, ես նույնպես ունեմ մի բնավորության գիծ, որը թերությունների շարքում է և ես դա շատ լավ գիտակցում եմ, ավելին,  շաաատ  հաճախ տուժվում դրա երեսից:.....հպարտությունն է...: Միշտ  ցանկացել եմ ազատվել դրանից, բայց ցանկությունից այն կողմ ոչինչ չեմ ձեռնարկել : Որովհետև դա   իմ էությունն է, ( ոչ թե էությանս մի մասնիկը ) : 
Բայց ինձ բռնացրել եմ նաև  մի մտքի վրա, որ իմ էությունը ( թեկուզ և ինձ ցավ պատճառող)  ինձ դուր է գալիս  : Գիտակցում եմ, ցանկանում եմ ,.... բայց ինչ-որ տեղ նաև չեմ ցանկանում ազատվել: Էստեղ գիտակցականի ու զգացմունքների կռիվ կարծես գնա : ՈՒ ոչ մեկը չի զիճում , արդյունքում ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվում : 
Երևի նույն էլ քեզ մո՞տ է  :Smile:

----------


## Viki

> Ես էլ դրանք թերություններ չեմ համարում։ 
> Վիկի, իսկ ինչու՞ ես համարում, որ օբյեկտիվ կարծիք կազմելը վատ է։   Սկզբում, երբ կարդացի, ինձ թվաց, թե սխալ եմ կարդացել, այսինքն՝ սուբյեկտիվի փոխարեն օբյեկտիվ եմ կարդացել, բայց հետո տեսա, որ չէ, հենց օբյեկտիվ ես գրել։ Այդ դեպքում իրոք զարմանալի է...



 :Wink:  Նախ շա~տ շնորհակալ եմ... Ամեն դեպքում ինձ համար հաճելի է այն փաստը, որ դու հոգեբանորեն մոտեցար իմ պատասխանին` վերջինս թերություն չհամարելով: 

Ինձ այն երբեմն շատ է խանգարում... Հատկապես երբ շա~տ եմ սկսում աչք փակել այն մարդկանց սխալների վրա, որոնց համար սխալ թույլ տալը սովորույթ և բնավորության գիծ  է դառնում: Ոչ ոք անթերի չէ, բայց... Գոնե պետք է փորձեն շտկել սխալները:  Այսինքն միշտ այդ օբյեկտիվ կարծիք կազմելու պատճառով փորձում եմ ներել, արդարացնել, փորձում եմ դիմացինի տեսանկյունից նայել... Բայց պահ է գալիս, որ պետք է քննադատորեն նայել, ոչ թե ներողամիտ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այդ դեպքում կարելի է օբեկտիվ կարծիք կազմել, բայց քննադատաբար մոտենալ: Ամեն դեպքում, ներելը լավ բան է:

----------


## Armine

> Արմինե, իմ նախորդ գրառումներից մեկում ես Ձեզ, ինչպես նաև Ձեր տեսակետը քիչ թե շատ պաշտպանողներին խնդրեցի ներկայացնել թերություն բառի ձեր սեփական ընկալումը։ Բայց դուք դա չարեցիք։ Լավ, այդ դեպքում ես ասեմ, թե ինչ եմ հասկանում այդ բառն օգտագործելով։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում, որ այդ բառը կարելի է ուրիշ իմաստով էլ ընկալել, բայց եթե դուք ուրիշ իմաստ գիտեք, խնդրեմ, կավելացնեք։ Այս թեմայում արած իմ սկզբնական գրառումներից մեկում ես ասել էի, որ կան թերություններ, որոնք մեզ են խանգարում, կան թերություններ էլ, որոնք ուրիշներին՝ մեր շրջապատի մարդկանց են խանգարում։ Այստեղից պարզ երևում է, որ թերություն ասելով՝ ես նկատի ունեմ մարդու այն հատկանիշները կամ սովորությունները, որոնք որևէ կերպ խանգարում կամ վնասում են և՛/կամ տվյալ թերությունն ունեցող մարդուն, և՛/կամ նրան շրջապատող մարդկանց։ Եթե մարդը չի ուզում ազատվել իր այն թերությունից, որը խանգարում ու վնասում է իրեն, ուրեմն այդ մարդը իր իսկ թշնամին է (եթե կարող եք տրամաբանության սահմաններում հերքել իմ այս պնդումը, խնդրե՛մ), իսկ եթե չի ցանկանում ազատվել այն թերությունից, որը խանգարում, վնասում է ուրիշներին, ուրեմն այդ մարդը եսասեր է, միայն իր մասին է մտածում, թքած ունի ուրիշների վրա (նորից եթե համաձայն չեք, հակափաստարկ բերեք)։ Երկու դեպքում էլ եզրակացությունները տվյալ մարդուն, մեղմ ասած, դրականորեն չեն բնորոշում։ Կա նաև մի երրորդ տարբերակ, որի մասին էլի իմ նախորդ գրառումներից մեկում արդեն խոսել եմ. մարդը պարզապես զուրկ է առողջ դատելու ունակությունից կամ գոնե կաղում է դրանից։ 
> Եթե Ձեզ հայտնի է մեկ այլ՝ չորրորդ կամ գուցե նաև հինգերորդ տարբերակ, որի պատճառով մարդը կարող է չցանկանալ ազատվել իր թերություններից, ապա պատրաստ եմ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կարդալ դրա մասին։


Ձեր նշած երեք տարբերակից միայն մեկն է, այն էլ ոչ լիարժեք, ցույց տալիս պատճառը, իսկ մյուս երկուսը՝ մարդու որոշման (տվյալ դեպքում՝ չցանկանալու) ձեր գնահատականը:[/QUOTE]

Այսինք, դուք գտնում եք, որ մարդը իր թշնամին է կամ եսասեր է, որովհետև չի ցանկանում փոխվել (վերացնել իրեն կամ շրջապատին վնաս հասցնող սեփական թերություն(ներ)ը): Բայց ինչու՞ չի ցանկանում փոխվել:  ՀԻմա կասեք, որովհետև ինքն իր թշնամին է կամ եսասեր է: Բայց ինչու՞ է ինքն իր թշնամին կամ եսասեր դարձել: Ինքն իր թշնամին լինելը կամ շրջապատի հանդեպ եսասեր լինելը հետևանք է, բայց ոչ բուն պատճառ: 
Իմ կարծիքով, պատճառները բազմաբնույթ ու բարդ են: Մի անհատ (իսկ քանի մարդ, այնքան անհատ) կարող է/ի վիճակի է հասկանալ մյուսին, զերծ մնալով անհատի մասին գնահատական-հայտարարություններից: 




> Հարգելի Արմինե, բացի իմ կամ Ձեր մշակած կամ գուցե չմշակած, բայց կամայականորեն հետևած արժեքների համակարգից, բարեբախտաբար, գոյություն ունի նաև համընդհանուր արժեքային համակարգ, որում հաշվի են առնվում բոլորի շահերն ու իրավունքները։ Կան բարոյական նորմեր, որոնք տարածվում են բոլորի վրա, և իմ կամ Ձեր կողմից՝ հայտնի չէ, թե ինչ չափանիշներով մշակած արժեքային համակարգը չի կարող փոխել այն։ Օրինակ, գուցե ըստ ինչ-որ մեկի մշակած արժեքային համակարգի (չեմ ասում՝ Ձեր)՝ առանց պատճառի, այսպես ասած՝ «կայֆի համար» մարդ սպանելը կամ գողություն անելը շատ էլ ընդունելի է, բայց դա երբեք չի կարող ճիշտ համարվել, չէ՞ (հուսով եմ՝ սրան էլ չեք հակաճառի)։ Ուզում եմ ասել, որ կան այնպիսի արժեքներ և իրավունքներ, որոնք իմ կամ ձեր որոշելով չեն, դրանք բոլորի համար նույնն են և այդպես պետք է լինեն։


Մարդասպանությունը թերություն չի (պատկերացնու՞մ եք, մի թերություն ունեմ, կիրակի օրերին ճաշից հետո մարդ եմ սպանում)՝ այլ երևույթ է, որը  և որի նմանները սահամանափակել-վերացնելու համար կան համամարդկային նորմեր: Իսկ դուք խոսեք մարդասպանի հետ ու ճանաչեք նրա պատկերացրած ճիշտն ու ներկայացրեք ձեր պատկերացրած ճիշտը:




> Եվ, այո՛, եթե ձեր որևէ հատկություն կամ սովորություն ինձ ակնհայտորեն վնասում կամ խանգարում է (եթե, իհարկե, ես հոգեկան հիվանդ չեմ), ապա կարող եմ ասել, որ դա հաստատ ճիշտ լինել չի կարող, դա հաստատ թերություն է, որից պետք է ազատվել։


Իսկապե՞ս:

-ֆրանսիացի, դու քո ամբարտավանությունը քամակումդ պահի այնպես, որ աչքիս չերևա:
-գերմանացի, ռուս, սկանդինավցի, լսարանում, հաց ուտելիս և ընդհանրապես, հասարակական վայրերում ձեր խնչելու սովորութունը վերացրեք:
-չինացի, լողանալուց հետո դու պետք է մաքրես բաղնիքում թողած մազերդ:

Շատուշատ նմանատիպ օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել, բայց ով՞ է ասել, որ այդ մարդիկ պետք է փոխվեն, որովհետև նրանց որոշ սովորութուններ ու հատկություններ անձամբ ինձ խանգարում են:

Ախր, ոչ թե նրանց թերություններն են իրականում ինձ խանգարում, այլ ինձանում եղածը...օրինակ՝ եսասիրությունն ու անհանդուրժողականությունը: Իսկ եթե ուզում եմ, որ նրանք փոխվեն, առաջինը ես պիտի փոխվեմ:




> Իսկ եթե դուք չեք ուզում ազատվել, ապա իմ վերը նշած երեք տարբերակներից ընտրեք ձեզ ամենահոգեհարազատը, դե, այն դեպքում, եթե ձեր կողմից մշակված չորրորդ կամ հինգերորդ տարբերակ չունեք։


Ոչ ինձ, ոչ մարդկանց չեմ դասակարգում ըստ տարբերակների, ոչ էլ նրանց սովորությունները, հատկությունները՝ սև-սպիտակի: Եթե ինձ ինչ-որ բան դուր չի գալիս մեկ ուրիշի մոտ, նշանակում է՝ խնդիր ունեմ ինքս ինձ հետ: Լավ կլինի սեփական խնդիրս լուծեմ՝ ինքս ինձ հետ ունեցած հարաբերութունը շտկեմ, այդ մեկ ուրիշի վրա բռնանալու՝ քո այս սովորությունը ինձ խանգարում է, դու պետք է այն վերացնես, փոխարեն:

----------


## Armine

> Արմինե, ձեր այս գրառումից երևում է, որ արդեն սկսում եք կառչել բառերից։ Իսկ դա խոսում է... էլ չասեմ, թե ինչի մասին, երևի ինքներդ գլխի կընկնեք։  Ուղղակի Ձեզ մի փոքրիկ դաս տալու համար ես էլ Ձեր մի խոսքից կկառչեմ, որպեսզի հասկանաք, որ դա լավ բան չէ։ Տարբերությունը միայն այն է, որ ես կառչելու եմ  Ձեր սխալից՝ ուղղելով այն, իսկ դուք կառչել եք մարդու ճիշտ ձևակերպած արտահայտությունից՝ իբր ուղղելով սխալը։ 
> .
> Դուք որոշակիորեն շփոթում եք *բառն* ու *խոսքը*։ Խոսքը կարող է կազմված լինել ինչպես մի բառից, այնպես էլ բազմաթիվ բառերից ու նախադասություններից։ Հետևաբար, «չարժե Ձեզ հետ գլուխ դնել» արտահայտությունը հանգիստ կարելի է խոսք համարել, իսկ Ձեր ասած 5 թիվը կարող է վերաբերել ոչ թե խոսքին, այլ բառին։ 
> Այնպես որ, նախքան ուրիշի *բառերից* կամ *խոսքից*  կառչելը բարի եղեք համոզվել, որ տեղին եք կառչում։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես ավելի կուլտուրական և ապահով է ոչ մեկի բառերից չկառչելը։ Բանավիճելիս ընդդիմախոսի բառերից կառչելը խոսում է տվյալ մարդու՝ ավելի լուրջ հակափաստարկի բացակայության մասին։  Վերջը չդիմացա, ասեցի...





> Արմինե, ձեր այս գրառումից երևում է, որ արդեն սկսում եք կառչել բառերից։ Իսկ դա խոսում է... էլ չասեմ, թե ինչի մասին, երևի ինքներդ գլխի կընկնեք։


Բարի եղեք պատասխանատվություն կրել զրույցի ընթացքում: Ձեր մտքերը ես չեմ, որ պիտի գուշակեմ: Բան ունեք ասելու` ուղիղ ասեք:




> Ուղղակի Ձեզ մի փոքրիկ դաս տալու համար ես էլ Ձեր մի խոսքից կկառչեմ, որպեսզի հասկանաք, որ դա լավ բան չէ։


Նախ, մի փոքր շեղում. մարդիկ ունեն ճղճիմ պատկերացումներ լավ ու վատի մասին, իրենց իրավունք են վերապահում դաս տալու մյուս մարդկանց իրենց պատկերացրած լավ ու վատի մասին...

Բարով կառչեք բառերիցս. նշանակում է՝ ձեր չափով ուշադիր լսել եք ինձ՝ ձեր զրուցակցին, ու հիմա բան ունեք ասելու: 




> Տարբերությունը միայն այն է, որ ես կառչելու եմ Ձեր սխալից՝ ուղղելով այն, իսկ դուք կառչել եք մարդու ճիշտ ձևակերպած արտահայտությունից՝ իբր ուղղելով սխալը։


Իսկ դուք հաստատ գիտե՞ք, թե ճիշտ եք հասկացել զրուցակցիս արտահայտությունից կառչելու միտումս:

Դուք որոշակիորեն շփոթում եք բառն ու խոսքը։ Խոսքը կարող է կազմված լինել ինչպես մի բառից, այնպես էլ բազմաթիվ բառերից ու նախադասություններից։  Հետևաբար, «չարժե Ձեզ հետ գլուխ դնել» արտահայտությունը հանգիստ կարելի է խոսք համարել, իսկ Ձեր ասած 5 թիվը կարող է վերաբերել ոչ թե խոսքին, այլ բառին:

Խոսքն ու բառը նաև հոմանիշներ են:

«Մի խոսքով չեղավ, եղավ հինգը խոսքով»-ը կատակ-բառախաղ էր, որի երանգը չեք որսացել այն պարզ պատճառով, որ տրամադրված եք եղել «դաս տալու» :




> Այնպես որ, նախքան ուրիշի բառերից կամ խոսքից կառչելը բարի եղեք համոզվել, որ տեղին եք կառչում։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես ավելի կուլտուրական և ապահով է ոչ մեկի բառերից չկառչելը։ 
> Բանավիճելիս ընդդիմախոսի բառերից կառչելը խոսում է տվյալ մարդու՝ ավելի լուրջ հակափաստարկի բացակայության մասին։


Երբ զրուցակցի բառերից կառչում են, հարցեր են տալիս բանավեճի ընթացքում, զրուցակիցն արդեն մտածելու տեղիք ունի: Պարզապես, որոշ զրուցակիցներ մտածելու, իրենց նախնական ասածն ամրապնդելու կամ ինչու չէ նաև նոր տեսակետ ընդունելու փոխարեն նախընտրում են խույս տալ բանավեճից ծուռումուռ ճանապարհներով, օրինակ, հարցերը սաստելով կամ «դասեր տալով» :




> Վերջը չդիմացա, ասեցի...


Խի՞, զսպում՞ էիք ձեզ: Այ քեզ զավեշտ...

----------


## Լէգնա

Ծնկաչոք  աղերսում եմ Ձեզ,այդպես  մի խոսեք  էլի  :Sad:  ,,ախր,հաստատ իրար  աչքերի մեջ  նայելով,չէք ասելու այս ամենը,էլ ինչու  եք .... :Smile:  
էլ մի շարունակեք  էլի,մինչև կարդացի,այս ամենը 100 կաթիլ  կապլի  էի ուզում խմել, :Wink:  չկար

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Ծնկաչոք  աղերսում եմ Ձեզ,այդպես


Ոնց չեմ սիրում քո էս արտահայտությունը ...
  ,,


> ախր,հաստատ իրար  աչքերի մեջ  նայելով,չէք ասելու այս ամենը,էլ ինչու  եք ....


Պատասխանատու մարդը աչքերի մեջ նայելով էլ կասի  :Wink:  



> մինչև կարդացի,այս ամենը 100 կաթիլ  կապլի  էի ուզում խմել, չկար


Է դու ինչո՞ւ ես հուզվում: Եթե զրուցակիցների  հեչ պետք չի, ուրեմն դու էլ թեթև տար 
Բա արժե՞ առողջությունդ (էլ չեմ ասում կապլիները  :Tongue:  ) անխնա վատնել էսպիսի մանր բաների վրա 
Հիմա էլ  քո համար անհանգստանա՞մ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բարի եղեք պատասխանատվություն կրել զրույցի ընթացքում: Ձեր մտքերը ես չեմ, որ պիտի գուշակեմ: Բան ունեք ասելու` ուղիղ ասեք:
> Խի՞, զսպում՞ էիք ձեզ: Այ քեզ զավեշտ...


Արդեն ասեցի։ Հենց դա էլ ուզում էի ասել և ասեցի։  :Wink:  




> Նախ, մի փոքր շեղում. մարդիկ ունեն ճղճիմ պատկերացումներ լավ ու վատի մասին, իրենց իրավունք են վերապահում դաս տալու մյուս մարդկանց իրենց պատկերացրած լավ ու վատի մասին...


Իսկ ինչու՞ եք համոզված, որ Ձերը ճղճիմ չի։  :Think:  




> Իսկ դուք հաստատ գիտե՞ք, թե ճիշտ եք հասկացել զրուցակցիս արտահայտությունից կառչելու միտումս:
> 
> Դուք որոշակիորեն շփոթում եք բառն ու խոսքը։ Խոսքը կարող է կազմված լինել ինչպես մի բառից, այնպես էլ բազմաթիվ բառերից ու նախադասություններից։  Հետևաբար, «չարժե Ձեզ հետ գլուխ դնել» արտահայտությունը հանգիստ կարելի է խոսք համարել, իսկ Ձեր ասած 5 թիվը կարող է վերաբերել ոչ թե խոսքին, այլ բառին:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Խոսքն ու բառը նաև հոմանիշներ են:


Բայց նույնանիշներ չեն, Arm_Lionne-ն այնիմաստով չէր գրել, որով դրանք հոմանիշներ են, այլ մյուս իմաստով, և ձեր՝ Arm_Lionne-ի բառերից կառչելը ցույց է տալիս, որ Դուք կամ միայն մի իմաստը գիտեք, կամ պարզապես անհաջող կերպով ծաղրել էիք ուզում։




> «Մի խոսքով չեղավ, եղավ հինգը խոսքով»-ը կատակ-բառախաղ էր, որի երանգը չեք որսացել այն պարզ պատճառով, որ տրամադրված եք եղել «դաս տալու» :


Հավատացեք, ձեզ դաս տալու մտադրություն ամենևին էլ չեմ ունեցել։ Պարզապես Դուք ստիպեցիք։ Իսկ Ձեր ու Arm_Lionne-ի խոսակցության բնույթից դատելով՝ դուք դժվար թե ուղղակի կատակ անեիք, դա ուղղակի տեղին չէր լինի։ Իրար վիրավորլու ժամանակ սովորաբար կատակ չեն անում, որովհետև այդպիսի իրավիճակում պարզ է, որ նման արտահայտությունը չի կարող որպես կատակ ընկալվել, և Դուք դա պետք է որ հասկանայիք։ 



> Երբ զրուցակցի բառերից կառչում են, հարցեր են տալիս բանավեճի ընթացքում, զրուցակիցն արդեն մտածելու տեղիք ունի: Պարզապես, որոշ զրուցակիցներ մտածելու, իրենց նախնական ասածն ամրապնդելու կամ ինչու չէ նաև նոր տեսակետ ընդունելու փոխարեն նախընտրում են խույս տալ բանավեճից ծուռումուռ ճանապարհներով, օրինակ, հարցերը սաստելով կամ «դասեր տալով» :


Արմինե, իմ կարծիքով, Ձեր բանավիճելու ընդունակությունը բավարար չէ Ձեզ հետ բանավիճելը շարունակելու համար։ Դուք արդեն անտրամաբանական բաներ եք ասում, որոնց դեմ որևէ բան ասելն ուղղակի իմաստ չունի։ 
Եվ ընդհանրապես հենց սկզբից այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ դուք մտել եք այս թեմա՝ բոլորին հակառակվելու համար։ Մի խոսքով, վեճը շարունակելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում այլևս։

----------


## Bonita

Իմ մեջ կուզենայի փոխել `
 որոշ մարդկանց հանդեպ  կեղծավորությունը ...
 շատ շուտ վիրավորվելը...
 մարդկանցից շուտ հոգնելը...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջերս ահավոր անճշտապահ եմ դարձել։  :Sad:  Օրինակ, ֆորումի հանդիպումներին հիմնականում գնում եմ առնվազն կես ժամ ուշացումով։ Ճիշտ է, գիտեմ, որ համարյա միշտ ինձնից ուշ եկողներ էլ են լինում, ու դրանով փորձում եմ ինձ արդարացնել, բայց դե միաժամանակ նաև գիտեմ, որ դա արդարացում չի։ Եթե բոլորն այդպես մտածեն, ու՞ր կհասնի։ Ամեն անգամ որոշում եմ, որ այ էս անգամ արդեն չեմ ուշանալու, բայց առայժմ չի հաջողվում...  :Sad:  Մի խոսքով, հեչ լավը չեմ...  :Blush:  
Մենակ վերջին հանդիպմանը չուշացա:  :Tongue:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Smile:  ....հմմմմ,երևի իմ  մեջ էլ արժե  փոխել այն,որ երբեք  չեմ ուշանում,և չեմ  էլ սպասում,եթե  ժամից  ուշանում են,պարզապես առանց նեղանալու գնում  եմ....
բայ ցկարելի է ներողամիտ  ու համբերատար լինել,նաև  անպատասխանատու,որ  գոնե  մեկ անգամ իմ կյանքում ես ուշանամ  :Cool:

----------


## Firegirl777

Վերջերս ի հայտ եկած մի հատկություն կուզենայի փոխել, այն որ բոլորին սովորեցնում եմ, բայց երբեմն չեմ համբերում որ ինզ սովորեցնեն

----------


## Քրիստինա

կուզենանաի այդքան ներողամիտ չլինել... այդ ուղղությամ աշխատում եմ...

----------


## GEV85

Ես կուզենայի իմ մեջ ամեն ինչ փոխեի այն բոլորը, որոնք սխալ են համարվում Աստծո կողմից, և այդ ուղղությամբ աշխատում եմ

----------


## Firegirl777

Կուզենայի նոռից դառնալ այնպիսին ինչպիսին էի մեկ տարի առաջ ,մի կողմից, մեկի կարծիքին հետևլու դեպքում և չէի ուզենա փոխել ըստ ինձ

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ուղղակի կուզենայի լուրջ ու տխուր խոսակցությունից հետո չժպտալ, որ ամեն ինչ լուրջ ընկալվեր… Իսկ ընդհանրապես կուզենայի միամտության չափաբաժինը մոտս քչացնել :Blush:

----------


## Riddle

Կուզեի ներել կարողանալ: Ոչ թե ձևական, մակերեսային, միայն խոսքերով, այլ ամբողջ հոգով կարողանայի ներել ինձ ցավ պատճառած մարդկանց:




> ....հմմմմ,երևի իմ  մեջ էլ արժե  փոխել այն,որ երբեք  չեմ ուշանում...


Դո՞ւ: Երբեք չե՞ս ուշանում: :Shok:  :Wink:

----------


## Hambik

Կուզեի 
ավելի հանդուրժողական լինել քան հիմա եմ…

----------


## Firegirl777

Կուզանայի ավելի հաստատակամ լինել ու անընդհատ չտատանվել իմ որոշումների վրա

----------


## kiki

էս պահին ափսոսում եմ որ կոպիտ ու անտաշ չեմ ... անկեղծ ...
բայց չգիտեմ, կուզեի՞  դա փոխել իմ մեջ, թե ոչ ...

----------


## Kristin

Կուզենայի իմ մեջ փոխվեր բացասական բնավորություններս   :Bad:  
օրինակ՝ շատ շուտ նեղվում ու ընկճվում եմ. շատ էմոցիոնալ եմ .... ամեն ինչ սրտիս մոտ եմ ընդունում  :Sad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Կուզենայի իմ մեջ փոխվեր բացասական բնավորություններս   
> օրինակ՝ շատ շուտ նեղվում ու ընկճվում եմ. շատ էմոցիոնալ եմ .... ամեն ինչ սրտիս մոտ եմ ընդունում


Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, եթե այդ հատկություններդ փոխվեին, դու քո բնավորությամբ կշարունակեիր մնալ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին հիմա ես…

----------


## Esmeralda

Կուզեի նիհարել :Blush:  
Իսկ եթե լուրջ... կուզեի մի քիչ պակաս ռոմանտիկ լինել... ամեն ինչ ցավագին չընդունել...

----------


## Արշակ

Ժողովուրդ, զգում եք, որ բոլորդ ուզում եք ավելի քիչ զգացմունքային լինել ու ամեն ինչ սրտին մոտիկ չընդունել։ :LOL:  
Փաստորեն այդ պրոբլեմը համաճարակի է վերածվել։ :Think: 

Հ. գ.
Զգացմունքայնությունն ու սենտիմենտալությունը նույն բանը չեն։

----------


## John

Ուզում եմ ավելի աշխատասեր լինել…

----------


## Kristin

> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, եթե այդ հատկություններդ փոխվեին, դու քո բնավորությամբ կշարունակեիր մնալ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին հիմա ես…


դե իհարկե ոչ  :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես մի հատ մե՜ծ բան կուզեի փոխել իմ մեջ:
Ուզում եմ այլևս անկապ բաներով չզբաղվել, այդ թվում՝ Ակումբ չմտնել, հանդիպումներին չգնալ, երկար չքնել և այլն:

----------


## Guest

Ի՞նչը կուզենայիք փոխել Իմ մեջ:

Իհարկե ոչ մի բան :Tongue: 

Չե լուռջ` ոչ մի բան, և խորհուրդ կտայի բոլորին այդպոես մտածել, թեկուզ և այն դեպքում, երբ, ի տարբերություն Ինձ, այդպես մտացելու իրավունք չունեն: 
Եվ թող չուզողները այդ ինքնախաբեություն անվանեն, բայց այդպես լավ է :Wink:

----------


## Լոս

մեծ բաներ երբեք չեմ ուզել ու չեմ էլ ուզելու.. իսկ փոքր բաներից .. օրինակ կուզենաի տհաճ բաներ ստիպված կարդալուց չքնել կես ժամը մեկ (վարորդական իրավունքի տեստերը)

----------


## Aida

Ճիշտն ասած ես ինքս ինձ չափազանց շատ եմ սիրում: Ու էդ արդեն ոնց-որ հիվանդություն լինի: Ես համարում եմ, որ բոլորը պետք է ինձ հարմարվեն, որ ամեն ինչ պետք է իմ ուզածով լինի ու ընդհանրապես ամեն ինչ պետք է ինձ դուր գա,:  կուզեի ոչ թե ամբողջովին, այլ մասամբ ազատվել իմ այս եսասիրությունից:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հաճախ, ցավոք հաճախ վստահ եմ,  թե  լավագույնն եմ  :Beee:  , երբեմն, ցավոք երբեմն տեսնում եմ, որ վատագույնն եմ  :Huh:

----------


## Kristin

> Հաճախ, ցավոք հաճախ վստահ եմ,  թե  լավագույնն եմ  , երբեմն, ցավոք երբեմն տեսնում եմ, որ վատագույնն եմ


լավն էր  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կուզենայի ազատվել այսօրվա գործը վաղվան հետաձգելու հիմար սովորությունից։  :Aggressive:   :Wacko:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կուզենայի ազատվել այսօրվա գործը վաղվան հետաձգելու հիմար սովորությունից։


Ես էլ ունեմ էդ զզվելի սովորությունից :Bad:   Բայց արդեն չեմ ուզում դրանից ազատվել: Պարզապես սովորել եմ ամեն ինչ ավելի արագ անել:

----------


## Quadro

Ես կուզենաի փոխել բնավորությանս այսպես ասած կոտոշության գծերը

----------


## Guest

Է՜հ, որ ինձ թառսուշիտակ անեին շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ:  :Bad:  
Կլինեի ծխող, խմող, անխելք… զատո գոնը մի քիչ մարկայնություն կունենայի

----------


## Ուրվական

Շատ շուտ եմ նյարդայնանում, դժվար եմ կարողանում ինձ այդ պահերին տիրապետել: Այդ նյարդայնանալու պահը կուզենայի ընդհանրապես մեջիցս հանել: :Bad:

----------


## aniko

ինչ կուզենայի փոխել? 
կուզեի քչախոս լինել, և ամեն անգամ երբ արտահայտվում եմ, հաշվեմ նաև հետևանքները, դա ինձ մոտ լավ չի ստացվում
մեկ էլ կուզեի, որ գոնե երբեմն քայլերս անեմ ուղեղով առաջնորդվելով, այլ ոչ թե սրտով, թե չե շատ եմ լաց լինում հետո

----------


## Նանե

Նախ  ուզում  եմ   ողջունել    ֆորումի  բոլոր անդամբերին,   ես  առաջին  անգամ եմ   այստեղ  և  հույս  ունեմ  ինձ  այստեղ  դուր  կգա :Hands Up:  
    Հիմա  թեմայի  մասին`    ես    շատ  կուզենայի   իմ  մեջ  փոխել  նեղացկոտությունը :
    Ու  ամեն  ինչ  սրտիս մոտ  չնդունել,   չէ  որ կյանքը     պարզապես <<...դժվար  զբաղմունք  է>> :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------


## Երվանդ

Շատ կուզենաի փոխվեի ու ամեն ինչից էտքան շուտ չձանձրանաի:

----------


## liiliana

Ողջունում եմ ֆորումի բոլոր անդամներին  :Hands Up:  , ես ֆորումում հանդիսանում եմ սկսնակ անդամ … ..Շատ լավ թեմա է ընտված, փորձեմ ինքս էլ մասնակցել… :Smile:  
Ես շատ բարի անձնավորություն եմ, և շատ շատերը օգտվում են դրանից , կցանկանայի,  որ ես էլ լինեի միքիչ չար, խորամանկ և կեղծավոր անձնավորություն, որպեսզի կարողանայի դիմակայել կյանքի խոչնդոտներին   :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

> Ողջունում եմ ֆորումի բոլոր անդամներին  , ես ֆորումում հանդիսանում եմ սկսնակ անդամ … ..Շատ լավ թեմա է ընտված, փորձեմ ինքս էլ մասնակցել…


Ողջույն :Wink:  :



> Ես շատ բարի անձնավորություն եմ, և շատ շատերը օգտվում են դրանից , կցանկանայի,  որ ես էլ լինեի միքիչ չար, խորամանկ և կեղծավոր անձնավորություն, որպեսզի կարողանայի դիմակայել կյանքի խոչնդոտներին


Արդյո՞ք բարի մարդը կցանկանա լինել չար :Think:  … Հավատա, կեղծավոր լինելը շատ վատ բան ա, ու եթե ոչ մեկի հետ դեռ կեղծավոր չես եղել, ապա ուրախ եմ քո համար ու խորհուրդ չէի տա կեղծավոր լինել: Ատում եմ կեղծավորությունը :Bad:   , ու ասեմ, որ կեղծավոր մարդիկ, երբ ետ են նայում՝ շատ ժամանակ փոշմանում են…

----------


## Guest

> Արդյո՞ք բարի մարդը կցանկանա լինել չար … Հավատա, կեղծավոր լինելը շատ վատ բան ա, ու եթե ոչ մեկի հետ դեռ կեղծավոր չես եղել, ապա ուրախ եմ քո համար ու խորհուրդ չէի տա կեղծավոր լինել: Ատում եմ կեղծավորությունը  , ու ասեմ, որ կեղծավոր մարդիկ, երբ ետ են նայում՝ շատ ժամանակ փոշմանում են…


Նար ջան, իհարկե դու ճիշտ ես, բայց արի մի քիչ թողնենք մարդը բացվի, հուշտ ես անում: Համ էլ ես թեմայում ետքան ա կեղծաորություն լսվել, մարդիկ իրենց լավ կողմերը իբրը վատ են ցույց տալիս…  :Bad:   liiliana-ի մի գրառումից ոչ մի բան չես կարա ասես: 

Հ.Գ. liiliana՞: Կարեղա ELLADAN-ես…  :Smile:

----------


## liiliana

> Նար ջան, իհարկե դու ճիշտ ես, բայց արի մի քիչ թողնենք մարդը բացվի, հուշտ ես անում: Համ էլ ես թեմայում ետքան ա կեղծաորություն լսվել, մարդիկ իրենց լավ կողմերը իբրը վատ են ցույց տալիս…   liiliana-ի մի գրառումից ոչ մի բան չես կարա ասես: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. liiliana՞: Կարեղա ELLADAN-ես…


(Ոչ ես Էլլադան չեմ  :Smile:   )
Չէ ես հուշտ չեմ լինում .. Երբեմն  երբ բարին չի գնահատվու ????/

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 



> Նար ջան, իհարկե դու ճիշտ ես, բայց արի մի քիչ թողնենք մարդը բացվի, հուշտ ես անում: Համ էլ ես թեմայում ետքան ա կեղծաորություն լսվել, մարդիկ իրենց լավ կողմերը իբրը վատ են ցույց տալիս…   liiliana-ի մի գրառումից ոչ մի բան չես կարա ասես: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. liiliana՞: Կարեղա ELLADAN-ես…


(Ոչ ես Էլլադան չեմ  :Smile:   )
Չէ ես հուշտ չեմ լինում .. Իսկ եթե բարին չի գնահատվում  ????/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես շատ բարի անձնավորություն եմ, և շատ շատերը օգտվում են դրանից , կցանկանայի, որ ես էլ լինեի միքիչ չար, խորամանկ և կեղծավոր անձնավորություն, որպեսզի կարողանայի դիմակայել կյանքի խոչնդոտներին





> Ոնց տեսնում եմ, ամեն մարդ իր լավ բնավորության գծի մասին ա գրում, նկարագրում ա դա որպես վատ բնավորության գիծ ու ուզում ա ա ազատվի դրանից: Իսկ չկա ասենք որևէ մեկը, որ սուտ խոսելուց ա ուզում պրծնի, մարդկանց գցելուց, ուրիշի հետևից խոսելուց, եսասիրությունից, քձիբությունից, մի խոսքով նման բաներից մեկ էլ երևի մելանխոլիկությունից:


Է՜հ, մարդիկ անուղղելի են:  :Sad: 
Ես բարի եմ ու ուրախ եմ, որ բարի եմ, հեչ էլ չեմ ուզում փոխել, փոխելու լիքը ուրիշ բան կա  :Tongue:

----------


## Մանե

Մարդկանցից շուտ եմ հիասթափվում. Ի՞նչ կարամ անեմ

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ես շատ բարի անձնավորություն եմ, և շատ շատերը օգտվում են դրանից , կցանկանայի,  որ ես էլ լինեի միքիչ չար, խորամանկ և կեղծավոր անձնավորություն, որպեսզի կարողանայի դիմակայել կյանքի խոչնդոտներին


Քեզ հասկանում եմ: 

Ամենա обидны-ն էն ա, որ մարդիկ քո բարությանը ենքան են սովորում, որ եթե հարգելի պատճառով իրանց մերժես, կասեն. "Դու եսասեր մարդ ես, մենակ քո մասին ես մտածում":

----------


## Selene

Ես կարծում եմ,որ մի քիչ համարձակության պակաս ունեմ,չնայած մտերիմներս այդպես չեն մտածում :Think:  Այնուամենայնիվ երբեմն ինչ-որ հարցերի առումով զգում եմ ,որ համարձակությունս չի ներում վերջնական լուծում տալուն :Sad:  
Բայց ավելի շուտ կուզեմ փոխեմ իմ մեջ ավելի  այն,որ մարդկանց շատ եմ վստահում ու շուտ :Sad:  Բնավորությանս այս գծի դառը պտուղներն արդեն համտեսել եմ,բայց էլի ինձ դաս չի եղել :Blush:  Եթե մի քիչ պակաս կարողանայի վստահել մարդկանց,միգուցե ավելի լավ լիներ,չգիտեմ որն է ճիշտ :Think:

----------


## Արսեն

> Ես կարծում եմ,որ մի քիչ համարձակության պակաս ունեմ,չնայած մտերիմներս այդպես չեն մտածում Այնուամենայնիվ երբեմն ինչ-որ հարցերի առումով զգում եմ ,որ համարձակությունս չի ներում վերջնական լուծում տալուն 
> Բայց ավելի շուտ կուզեմ փոխեմ իմ մեջ ավելի  այն,որ մարդկանց շատ եմ վստահում ու շուտ Բնավորությանս այս գծի դառը պտուղներն արդեն համտեսել եմ,բայց էլի ինձ դաս չի եղել Եթե մի քիչ պակաս կարողանայի վստահել մարդկանց,միգուցե ավելի լավ լիներ,չգիտեմ որն է ճիշտ


Այն  ինչ քեզ վնաս է տալիս, աշխատի չկրկնել, դժվար չի չէ՞ :Wink:

----------


## Mesrop

Ram'երս կուզեի փոխեի...
մի քիչ էլ աշխատասիրություն ա պակասում...

----------


## Goga

Ես իմ մեջ կցանկանայի փոխել դիմացինի չարտահայտած մտքերի անմիջապես հասկանալը :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Կուզեի փոխվեի, դառնայի ուրիշների համար հետաքրքիր մարդ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կուզենայի ժամանակս ճիշտ կազմակերպելու կարողություն ունենալ...  :Sad:  
Մեկ էլ որ ավելի աշխատասեր լինեի, շատ լավ կլիներ։  :Blush:

----------


## Mesrop

ատդուշի կուզեի նասկիներս փոխել…

----------


## Ծով

> Շատ կուզենաի փոխվեի ու ամեն ինչից էտքան շուտ չձանձրանաի:


Ամեն ինչից էդքան շուտ չձանձրանալ ես էլ կուզեի…մեկ-մեկ նորություններ, փոփոխություններ ստեղծելը չի ստացվում. արդյունքում իշխում ա դատարկությունը :Sad:  
Դե մեկ-մեկ… :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ատդուշի կուզեի նասկիներս փոխել…


Չգիտեի, որ նասկիներդ *քո մեջ են*...  :Shok:   :Wacko:   :LOL:  



> Ամեն ինչից էդքան շուտ չձանձրանալ ես էլ կուզեի…մեկ-մեկ նորություններ, փոփոխություններ ստեղծելը չի ստացվում. արդյունքում իշխում ա դատարկությունը 
> Դե մեկ-մեկ…


Հա, ինձ մոտ էլ։  :Sad:

----------


## Apsara

ճիշտ է այստեղ պիտի գրեմ թե ինչ եմ ուզում փոխել իմ մեջ, բայց կուզեմ ասել, որ իրականում ոչինչ էլ պետք չէ փոխել, ամեն մեկը իր ձևով է յուրօրինակ, նմանվել մյուսին, կամ իդեալական լինել դա շատ ավելի ձանձրալի է:

Իսկ մյուս կողմից մարդ անընդհատ փոփոխվում է այլապես պրոգրես չէր լինի աշխարհում:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ուզում եմ այնպես լինի, որ կարողանամ ինքնուրույն կողմնորոշվեմ: Վստահություն ունենամ իմ արարքների հանդեպ: Չեմ ուզում ուրիշի ասածը լսելով ապրել:
Մեկ էլ կարողանամ մեկ-մեկ «չէ» ասել սովորել, նրանց՝ ում չեմ կորողանում մերժել, բայց արժանի են:

----------


## Artgeo

Ուզում եմ... Ուզում եմ...  :Sad:  
Կամ թքել ու հեռանալ էս երկրից, կամ էլ ստորագրությանս պես թուլանալ ու հաճույք ստանալ, ինչպես մեծամասնությունն է անում: 
Ուզում եմ... մի կողմից... Իսկ մյուս կողմից... Լավն է չէ՞ իմ հայրենիքը:  :Sad:  Բայց *ես ավելի լավն եմ ուզում:*

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ուզում եմ իմ «մարդու ետևից խոսելու» բնավորությունից դուրս գամ:  :Bad:

----------


## Մանե

Ուզում եմ,որ երբ կատակ անեմ,ընենց անեմ,որ ինձնից չնեղանան :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ ահավոր հետաքրքրասիրությունս մի քիչ անցնի,որովհետև դրանից ես եմ տուժում մենակ :Sad: 
հա,մեկ էլ



> Մեկ էլ կարողանամ մեկ-մեկ «չէ» ասել սովորել, նրանց՝ ում չեմ կորողանում մերժել, բայց արժանի են:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուզում եմ իմ «մարդու ետևից խոսելու» բնավորությունից դուրս գամ:


Էլ բաներ մի հորինի, հա՞, տենց բան չկա։  :Nono:   :LOL: 
Մարդու հետևից խոսելու սովորությունը Ակումբում երևի ամենաքիչը քեզ է բնորոշ։  :Tongue:  Ինքնաքննադատությունը, իհարկե, լավ բան է, բայց միայն երբ առողջ է լինում, ոչ թե չեղած տեղից։  :Wink:  

Ի դեպ, ասածս կարող են հաստատել բազմաթիվ ակումբցիներ։  :Hands Up:

----------


## John

> Էլ բաներ մի հորինի, հա՞, տենց բան չկա։  
> Մարդու հետևից խոսելու սովորությունը Ակումբում երևի ամենաքիչը քեզ է բնորոշ։  Ինքնաքննադատությունը, իհարկե, լավ բան է, բայց միայն երբ առողջ է լինում, ոչ թե չեղած տեղից։  
> 
> Ի դեպ, ասածս կարող են հաստատել բազմաթիվ ակումբցիներ։


Հաստատում եմ  :Smile:  Տենց բան ՉԿԱ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ եմ հաստատում  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Ուզում եմ մի քիչ ավելի քիչ ամաչեմ ամեն ինչից……հլը որ ետքանը հերիքա :Smile:

----------


## Kheranyan

Դեռ այդպիսի ցանկություն չեմ ունեցել: Ես ոնց կամ ուզում եմ հենց տենց էլ մնամ, իսկ եթե որևէ բան իմ մեջ դուր չի գալիս ինչ-որ մեկին, ապա թող հենց այդ մեկը փոխի իր մեջ այն ինչ ուզում է, ես դեռ չեմ պատրաստվում փոփոխություններ կատարել իմ մեջ:

----------


## Root

մեկ մեկ կուզենայի ռոբոտ լինեի , որ խիղճ չլիներ մեջս այլ միայն տրամաբանություն պատճառ հետևանք .. բայց երբեմն էլ մտածում եմ հերնել անիծած ` նեդաժդյոտьեսь

----------


## Amaru

Բնավորությունս թող մնա նույնը, վատը չի...  :Tongue:  Այ արտաքինս կուզենայի ուրիշ լիներ...  :Cry:   Նորմալ մաշկ ունենայի  :Cray:

----------


## John

Իմ մեջ… կուզենայի ավելի աշխատասեր լինեի իմ մեջ ու ավելի ինքնավստահ

----------


## Մանե

Ուզում եմ,որ ամեն մեկի ասածը սրտիս մոտ չընդունեմ :Sad: 
Թե չէ ահավոր ծանր եմ տանում ու անկապ մտածմունքների մեջ եմ ընկնում :Sad:

----------


## John

Ուզում եմ մի քիչ ստախոս դառնամ՝ առանց խղճի խայթ զգալու, մի քիչ շողոքորթ, մի քիչ անամոթ, մի քիչ վարպետանամ կռուտիտի մեջ, մի քիչ թքած ունենամ վատ մարդկանց ու իրանց կարծիքների վրա… առայժմ այսքանը երևի…

----------


## Wisper

Կուզենայի կյանքս փոխել, չնայած էտ գործի վրա եմ  :Tongue:   :LOL: :

----------


## Selene

Մի ժամանակ, մոտ մի ամիս առաջ, ես ուզում էի շատ ու շատ բաներ փոխել իմ մեջ, բնավորությանս որոշ գծեր հիմնովին փոփոխել, բայց հիմա զգում եմ, որ ես այսպիսին էլ վատը չեմ, թեկուզ հենց ինքս իմ համար, այնպես որ իմ վատ ու լավ գծերը ուզում եմ ինձ մնան, որ ես մնամ նույն ես-ը :Smile:  Իսկ մնացած փոփոխութույններից, որ ժամանակի հետ են գալիս, խուսափելն անհնար է, անգամ եթե չցանկանաս :Ok:

----------


## Censor

Խելքս եմ ուզում փոխեմ, ավելի արագագործ ու տարողունակ.
Առաջարկները ընդունվում են.

----------


## Աբելյան

Կուզեի իմ զգացմունքները 90%-ով վերացնեի:

----------


## Dr. M

առնվազն 3 բան
1. սովորել ուշ վստահել մարդկանց
2. սովորել արթնանալ առավոտյան ժամը 8-ին առանց տանջվելու  :Sad: 
3. լինել ավելի համառ ցանկությունների և "երազանք"ների իրականացման հարցում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Ուզում եմ այլևս ինքնաթաղող չլինել
2. Ուզում եմ փոխել ստամոքսիս լորձաթաղանթը
3. Ուզում եմ ներվայնությունից չփսխել
4. Ուզում եմ մյուսներին ինձնից բարձր դասել (թեկուզ… հը՛մ)  :LOL: 
5. Ուզում եմ էդքան կպչուն մտքեր չունենալ
6. Ուզում եմ, որ իմ յուրաքանչյուր տրամադրության անկումն ավարտվի… Լիլիթը գիտի ինչով  :LOL: 
7. Ուզում եմ ծուլությունս ուրիշների վրա բարդել սովորել
8. Ուզում եմ ամիսը մեկ սեռս փոխել
9. Ուզում եմ մարդկանց ներվերի վրա (չ)ազդել
10. Ուզում եմ, որ երբ ինձ ատելի մարդուն տեսնում եմ, նրան ծեծելու ցանկություն չառաջանա
11. Ուզում եմ չատել
12. Ուզում եմ ուզենալ չատել
13. Ուզում եմ էս վերը նշվածը կարողանալ իրագործել
14. Ուզում եմ ուզենալ կարողանալ…

----------


## Censor

> Խելքս եմ ուզում փոխեմ, ավելի արագագործ ու տարողունակ.
> Առաջարկները ընդունվում են.


Մամա ջան, ես փոխում եմ իմ ցանկությունը..
ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԲՅՈՒՐԸ  ԹՈՂՆԻ ԲԺՇԿԱԿԱՆԸ  К ЧЕРТУ  ՈՒ ԴԶՎԻ..
Թե չէ տեղից էլ բանը բուրդ էր, բայց էս լորձապաղանթը վերջն էր..

Ասենք իսկականից, մարդուն ուղղակի հարցնում ես "Ինչը կուզեիր քո մեջ փոխել", ասումա "Ստամոքսիս լորձաթաղանթը".....

Հա էս ցանկացած ցանկությունների թեմա չի , էտ հիշում եմ, բայց սենց բացառիկ պատահարի համար..

----------


## impression

Մտածեցի, մտածեցի.... ու հասկացա, որ բան չէի փոխի: Այ մարդ, կարողա՞ ես իդեալական եմ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

1, Իրականում, երևի թե ես էլ կփոխեի ստամոքսիս լորձաթաղանթը. ով դրա ձեռը տանջվելա, գիտի՝ էդ ինչա  :Wink: 
2, Կհզորացնեի առանց այդ էլ զարգացած ինտուիցիաս
Ու վերջ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

15. Ուզում եմ մարդկանց, ավելի ճիշտ՝ մարդանման արարածների կարծիքների վրա թքած ունենալ  :LOL: 
16. Ուզում եմ ամուր նյարդեր ունենալ, որ կարողանամ ապրել մարդանմանների միջավայրում

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ուզում եմ մարդկանց հետևից այլևս չխոսել  :Blush: 
Շատ զզվելի բան է դա ինձ մոտ, որն ուզում եմ անպայման փոխվի:
Օգնեցե՜ք

----------


## Amaru

> Մտածեցի, մտածեցի.... ու հասկացա, որ բան չէի փոխի: Այ մարդ, կարողա՞ ես իդեալական եմ 
> 
> 1, Իրականում, երևի թե ես էլ կփոխեի ստամոքսիս լորձաթաղանթը. ով դրա ձեռը տանջվելա, գիտի՝ էդ ինչա 
> 2, Կհզորացնեի առանց այդ էլ զարգացած ինտուիցիաս
> Ու վերջ


Հեհե, ինձ էլ միացրեք լորձաթաղանթը փոխել ցանկացողների ցուցակին))

----------


## Ծով

Իմ իսկ քայլերը կանխատեսելու* Չ*ունակությունը :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

Ես անհամբեր եմ  :Sad:  շատ  անհամբեր  երմբեմն...դրանից  ես  շատ  եմ  տուժում :Blush: 
ու  մեկ  մեկ ... մարդկանց  հանդեպ  ել  եմ  անհամբեր  օրինակ  շատ  դանդաղաշարժ ու  շատ  շատախոս  մարդկանց  չեմ  կարում  համբերեմ,  ավելի  ճիշտ  շատ  տանջանքներով եմ  համբերում :Cray:  :Sorry:  մեկ  մեկ  ոնց  եմ  նյարդայնանում :Angry2: .... բաըց  պետքա  փոխվեմ :Blush:  որովհետև  տենց  սխալա...

----------


## Second Chance

Էս վերջերս ինձ ասում են որ մունաթ եմ գալիս :Sad: , չգիտեմ ոնցա  ստացվում  :Dntknw:  բայց ինատու չեմ  անում  :This: , ուզում  եմ շտապ փոխվի

----------


## Script

Շատ  կցանկանայի փոխել իմ մեջ մի քանի կետ
1. Դառնալ պունկտուալ ու ավելի պատասխանատու
2. Չվախենալ պատասխանատվությունից
3. Չլինել այսքան փոփոխական, ավելի հաստատուն լինել
4. Մարդկանց լուրջ վերաբերվել, հիմա ես շատերի հետ ուղակի խաղում եմ իսկ դա ամենազզվելինա իմ կյանքում
5. Մոռանալ անցյալի բոլոր ցավերը , նոր մարդկանց մեջ հներին չփնտրել

----------


## Hambik

Ինքս ինձ փոխելու ունակությունը կուզենայի ավելանար, որովհետև այդ ունակության շնորհիվ մարդ ամենաարագ ձևով  կարող է կատարելագործվել, եթե խելացի է:

----------


## Ծով

Կուզենայի դիտավորություն պարունակող, անիմաստ ու անտեղի , սխալված սխալի ազդեցությամբ հայտարարություններից չազդվել :Sad: ...
...
 :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Ինքս ինձ փոխելու ունակությունը կուզենայի ավելանար, որովհետև այդ ունակության շնորհիվ մարդ ամենաարագ ձևով  կարող է կատարելագործվել, եթե խելացի է:


Ինձ չի հերիքում երկրորդ պայմանը  :Sad:

----------


## Philosopher

Կուզենայի էս տիպի հարցերի հանդիպելուց չունենալ էն զգացողությունը, որ հերթական անգամ մարդու բնության հարցը խառնում ենք հոգեբանական թեստի պսեվդո-խորը հարցիկ-պատասխանիկների անհեթեթությամբ: Եթե լավ է, որ էդ զգացողությունը չունենամ, ուրեմն` ուզում եմ:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Կուզանայի ընդանրապես առանց ինտերնետի սովորեյի ապրելը  :Wink:

----------


## Erevan

> Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն, անկասկած, ունի բնավորության որոշակի գծեր, սովորություններ, որոնք այս կամ այն չափով խանգարում են իրեն կամ շրջապատի մարդկանց, և որոնցից, բնականաբար, կցանկանար ազատվել։ Եվ այսպես, ի՞նչ բացասական հատկանիշներ կամ սովորություններ ունեք, ձեր կարծիքով, որ կուզենայիք փոխել ձեր մեջ։


Ամեն ինչ անելուց սկսել եմ ալարել ;

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Կուզանայի ընդանրապես առանց ինտերնետի սովորեյի ապրելը


Դրա համար խորհուրդ կտաի գիրք կարդաիր  :Xeloq: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Կուզեի իմ զգացմունքները 90%-ով վերացնեի:


Զգացմունք ունենալը լավ է, ինչու?

----------


## Կավիճ

Կուզեի ակտիվ լինել:

----------


## Լուսաստվեր

Ես կուզենայի լինել ավելի վճռական, լինել ավելի ուրախ...
Մեկը հարցնող լինի ուզում ես եղիր ով է խանգարում...
Չգիտեմ, բայց այս վերջերս այնքան մտածկոտ եմ դարձել ու տխուր :Sad:

----------


## T$.

Իսկ ես ոչմի բան ել չեմ ուզում փոխել :Tongue: , որովհետև հենց ուզեմ միանգամից կփոխեմ ել տանջվելու կարիք չի լինի :Wink:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Շատ բան  կուզենաի փոխել , բայց  առաջին հերթին կուզենաի ազատվեի անհամբերությունից

----------


## Դեկադա

Շատ   կուզենայի  իմ  մեջ  փոխել  անհամբերությունը   և   հավատը  մարդկանց  նկատմամբ :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

կուզեի իմ մեջ փոխեի մի բան ասելուց կամ անելուց առաջ չմտածելու խասյաթը

----------


## Երկնային

> Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն, անկասկած, ունի բնավորության որոշակի գծեր, սովորություններ, որոնք այս կամ այն չափով խանգարում են իրեն կամ շրջապատի մարդկանց, և որոնցից, բնականաբար, կցանկանար ազատվել։ Եվ այսպես, ի՞նչ բացասական հատկանիշներ կամ սովորություններ ունեք, ձեր կարծիքով, որ կուզենայիք փոխել ձեր մեջ։


_ամեն ինչ սրտին մոտ եմ ընդունում, ահավոր սենտիմենտալ եմ 

շուտ եմ մարդկանց նվիրվում, դրա համար էլ հիաստափությունները շատ ծանր եմ տանում
մեկ էլ, մեծ դժվարությամբ եմ մերժում մարդկանց_

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Կուզենայի ծուլությունս վերանար: Դրա պատճառով ամեն ինչ թողնում եմ վերջին պահին, սակայն միևվնույն է հասցնում եմ  :Smile: 
Քիչ մնաց մոռանայի. մեկ-մեկ մարդկանց ներվերը էնքան եմ ուտում, որ հիստերիկայի մեջ են ընկնում , բայց դե մի կողմից էլ գիտեն չէ ,որ կատակ եմ անում , նեղանում են թող նեղանան , պահ , մթամ ես նեղանալ չգիտեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Adam

Ուզում եմ վերացնել իմ բնավորության թերևս ամենաինձ տանջող գիծը: Ամեն ինչի մեջ խորանալ և ինքդ քո մտքերից վատ զգալ  :Smile:  շատ եմ ուզում վերացնել այդ...  :Sad:

----------


## Belle

Մեկ-մեկ /օրինակ` հիմա/ ուզեում եմ  փոխել իմ անսահման լավատեսությունը: /իհարկե, որոշ չափով/, քանի որ իմ լավատեսության պատճառով հիասթափությունս էլ է շատ խորը լինում:   :Sad: 
Ու ընդհանրապես կուզեի իմ մեջ փոխել էն, որ ամեն ինչը շատ խորն եմ ընդունում: Սովորական լավ բանն ինձ համար արտառոց լավ է, և վատն էլ ահավոր վատ է: Մի խոսքով ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղություն եմ փոխվում: Կամ շաատ լավ, կամ շաատ վատ: Տրամադրությունս էլ ա տենց փոխվում:

----------


## Undina

Ասեմ: շուտ սիրահարվող եմ ու շատ փոփոխական…
Ունեմ շաաաաատ մեծ թերություն, որ չեմ կարողանում ինձ զրկել ժամանցից, որպեսզի նստեմ և պարապեմ… :Sad:  :Blush:

----------


## Արշակ

> …
> Ու ընդհանրապես կուզեի իմ մեջ փոխել էն, որ ամեն ինչը շատ խորն եմ ընդունում:…


Ժողովուրդ, նկատե՞լ եք, որ մարդկանց մեծ մասն ուզում է ազատվել իր ամեն ինչ շատ խորն ընդունելու հատկությունից(եթե չեք նկատել, ապա թեկուզ կարող եք կարդալ այս թեմայի գրառումները)։ Փաստորեն բոլորն ուզում են ավելի անտարբեր ու սառը լինել։ Պատկերացնու՞մ եք ինչ անհետաքրքիր կլիներ մարդկանց հետ շփվելն ու ընդհանրապես կյանքը, եթե բոլորի էս ցանկությունն իրականանար։ :Tongue:

----------


## Script

> Ժողովուրդ, նկատե՞լ եք, որ մարդկանց մեծ մասն ուզում է ազատվել իր ամեն ինչ շատ խորն ընդունելու հատկությունից(եթե չեք նկատել, ապա թեկուզ կարող եք կարդալ այս թեմայի գրառումները)։ Փաստորեն բոլորն ուզում են ավելի անտարբեր ու սառը լինել։ *Պատկերացնու՞մ եք ինչ անհետաքրքիր կլիներ մարդկանց հետ շփվելն ու ընդհանրապես կյանքը*, եթե բոլորի էս ցանկությունն իրականանար։


Բայց փոխարենը ավելի հեշտ կլիներ ապրելը :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Բայց փոխարենը ավելի հեշտ կլիներ ապրելը


Դե եթե հեշտին նայենք, չապրելն ավելի հեշտ է։  :Tongue:

----------


## VisTolog

ԱԿցանկանայի (կուզենայի)   փոխել իմ ամբողջ  կյանքը;  Ախ եթե հնարավոր լիներ է~ :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

կուզենայի համբերատար լինել ու կաթիլ-կաթիլ հավաքածս մի հարվածով չթափեի ,մեկել շատ նվիրվող եմ :Sad:

----------


## Belle

> Ժողովուրդ, նկատե՞լ եք, որ մարդկանց մեծ մասն ուզում է ազատվել իր ամեն ինչ շատ խորն ընդունելու հատկությունից(եթե չեք նկատել, ապա թեկուզ կարող եք կարդալ այս թեմայի գրառումները)։ Փաստորեն բոլորն ուզում են ավելի անտարբեր ու սառը լինել։ Պատկերացնու՞մ եք ինչ անհետաքրքիր կլիներ մարդկանց հետ շփվելն ու ընդհանրապես կյանքը, եթե բոլորի էս ցանկությունն իրականանար։


Բայց դեպքերը կարող են տարբեր լինել, ես չեմ ասում սառն ու անտարբեր լինեմ, բայց եթե ինձ ճանաչեիր, դու էլ համաձայն կլինեիր, որ ավելի թեթև նայեմ ամեն ինչի: Ես անիմաստ բանի համար կարամ մի շաբաթ հաց չուտեմ/կոպիտ օրինակ են ասում/, կամ էլ  տեսնեմ մեկը վատ է, նեղված է, եթե նույնիսկ էդ մարդն իմ նկատմամբ վատ է տրամադրված, ես կարող եմ մի քնաի օր մտածել թե ոնց անեմ, օգնեմ էդ մարդուն, թեկուզ ոչ ուղղակիորեն:  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> կուզենայի համբերատար լինել ու կաթիլ-կաթիլ հավաքածս մի հարվածով չթափեի ,մեկել շատ նվիրվող եմ


ոնց եմ քեզ հասկանում  :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Փոխե՞լ  :Think:   Շատ քիչ բաններ ու ոչ գլոբալ  , քանի որ դժվար հարմարվեր  իմ ուզած բոլոր հատկանիշների բազմության մեջ , էլ ես ես չէի լինի  :Smile:  
Բայց շա՜տ շա՜տ շա՜տ կուզեի  ալարկոտ չլինեի  ու մի հիշեցման կարգով հատկանիշ ձեռք բերեի  , որն ինձ երբեմն կհիշեցներ , որ  ինձ շրջապատող   մարդիկ ոչ բոլորն են լավը  :Sad:

----------


## Արշակ

Կուզեի ավելի կարգապահ լինել։ Բոլոր առումներով։ 
Կուզեի կարողանայի ժամանակս ճիշտ գնահատել, պայմանավորվածություններից չուշանայի, հասցնեի ժամանակին գործի գնալ, գործի ժամերին Ակումբում լռվելու փոխարեն ժամանակս ավելի շատ գործին տրամադրեի։ Ու ընդհանրապես կուզեի ժամանակս ավելի քիչ սպանել հիմար բաների վրա ու կարևոր բաների համար ժամանակ գտեի։ Կուզեի ցրված, ալարկոտ չլինել, կուզեի ավելի լավ հիշողություն ունենալ, քան ունեմ։ Կուզեի ավելի արագ անել գործերս։
Վերջերս  կորցրել  եմ մտքիս ճկունությունը։ Սա էլ կուզեի փոխել։ Կուզեի բանավոր ու գրավոր ավելի լավ արտահայտել, ձևակերպել մտքերս։
Կուզեի ավելի նախաձեռնող ու ակտիվ լինել։
Կուզեի էսօրվա անելիքներս չհետաձգել վաղվան՝ էն հույսով, որ վաղն ավելի շատ ժամանակ կգտնեմ ու ավելի լավ կանեմ դրանք։
Նախկին օպտիմիզմիցս շատ քիչ բան է մնացել։ Կուզեի վերականգնել այն։
Կուզեի ավելի կազմակերպված լինել ու չապրել նենց ոնց կյանքի հոսանքը կտանի։
Կուզեի ավելի շփվող լինել։
Կուզեի ավելի հավասարկշռված լինել։
Կուզեի ավելի ուշադիր լինել մտերիմներիս ու ընդհանրապես մարդկանց նկատմամբ։

Որ հիշեմ էլի կգրեմ։

----------


## Երկնային

> _ամեն ինչ սրտին մոտ եմ ընդունում, ահավոր սենտիմենտալ եմ 
> 
> շուտ եմ մարդկանց նվիրվում, դրա համար էլ հիաստափությունները շատ ծանր եմ տանում
> մեկ էլ, մեծ դժվարությամբ եմ մերժում մարդկանց_


_լրացում… 
ուզում եմ իմ մեջ փոխել նաև այն, որ առաջինը ուրիշների մասին եմ մտածում, նոր` իմ… ու արդյունքում բոլորի համար լավ է լինում, բացի ինձանից… _

----------


## Apsara

> _լրացում… 
> ուզում եմ իմ մեջ փոխել նաև այն, որ առաջինը ուրիշների մասին եմ մտածում, նոր` իմ… ու արդյունքում բոլորի համար լավ է լինում, բացի ինձանից… _


վայ Երկնային ջան հուզվեցի, այ էդ հատկությունը լավ կանես եթե փոխես, ոչ դիմացինի ոչ էլ քո մասին պետք չէ մոռանալ, չնայած դու բնույթով աննկատ ես, բայց գոնե ինքդ քեզ պիտի նկատես, ես էլ եմ այդ փուլով անցել և պիտի ասեմ, որ դա դժվար բայց հնարավոր փոփոխություն է

*Համ էլ ընդհանուր ասեմ, որ մարդ ինքն իրեն կարող է փոխել, եթե մեծ կամքի ուժ և ցանկություն ունենա, իսկ երբ փոխվում է մարդը, փոխվում է նաև իր կյանը նույնիսկ շրջապատը, մի մոռացեք, որ նմանը նմանին է ձգում*

----------


## Empty`Tears

Կցանկանայի փոխել իմ մեջ, այն որ շուտ եմ մարդուն հավատում և վստահում...Սակայն ինքս էլ այն բացահայտում եմ..(սուտը).., Այն, որ  ապրում եմ դիմացինի ցավով, կցանկանայի ավելի սառը սիրտ ունենալ...(հուսով եմ այսքանը)..

----------


## chiburgen

Ես ինձ միշտ թերագնահատում եմ ու խուսափում եմ պատասխանատվության տակ մնալուց:Միշտ ինձ թվումա, որ մարդիկ ինձ գերագնահատում են, բայց հետո հասկանում եմ, որ իրանք ճիշտ են: Այս ամենը կուզեի փոխել:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ուզում եմ միքիչ չար լինել:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ուզում եմ միքիչ չար լինել:


Ինչու՞

----------


## Մանե

Քաղաք, էլ մի սկսի :Smile: 

Ոչ մի բան արդեն չեմ ուզում փոխել, այնպիսին եմ, ինչպիսին կամ՝ իմ լավ ու վատ կողմերով :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

Ես ոչինչ չեմ ուզում փոխել իմ մեջ, ախր շատ լավն եմ, է :Smile:  Ոմանք ասում են, որ էդ լավ գծերն են ուզում փոխել, ասենք վստահում եմ մարդկանց, կամ բարի եմ, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ, բայց եթե էդպիսին չես լինում, շատ ավելի դժվար ես ապրում կյանքդ, նենց որ, ես պաս :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլ ոչինչ չեմ ուզում փոխել...

Ամեն մի մարդ լավն է իր թերություններով և առավելություններով հանդերձ  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես էլ ոչինչ չեմ ուզում փոխել...
> 
> Ամեն մի մարդ լավն է իր թերություններով և առավելություններով հանդերձ


Համաձայն եմ, ամեն մարդ լավն է իր թերություններով ու առավելություններով հանդերձ, բայց որևէ թերության նվազելը կամ լավ հատկանիշի ավելանալը նրան ավելի լավն է դարձնում։  :Tongue: 
Համ էլ առանց փոփոխությունների ձանձրալի է։ Իսկ զարգացումը միշտ էլ հետաքրքիր է։ Թեկուզ երբեմն անկումներով։ 
Բացի դրանից, կարծում եմ, հնարավոր էլ չէ անփոփոխ մնալ։ Եթե չձգտես փոխվել դեպի լավը, ապա անկախ քեզնից դեպի վատը կփոխվես։ :Tongue:  Բայց կարծում եմ, որ ցանկացած կենդանի էակի մեջ ի սկզբանե դրված է կատարելագործման ձգտումը ( թեկուզ հաճախ  չգիտակցված)։

----------

Ֆրեյա (17.05.2009)

----------


## Economist

Ուզում եմ քթիս ձևը փոխել, բայց վախենում եմ :LOL:

----------


## Katka

Ընկերներիցս մեկը ասում է, որ ծանր եմ նայում ամեն ինչին. ուզում եմ թեթև նայել:

----------


## Dorian

Մի քիչ եսակենտրոնություն կարելի էր ավելացնել... Մեկ-մեկ կասկածում եմ, որ ամենալավը ես եմ...

----------

Ambrosine (16.05.2009)

----------


## masivec

Ոչ մի բան :Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## dvgray

> Ոչ մի բան


Կուզենայի հայացքս մի քիչ ավելի վայրենի, անմարդամոտ, բռի  ու  կասկածամիտ  դառնար: Առայժմ պարապմնունքներս հայելու առաջ արդյունք չեն տալիս

----------


## T!gran

Բնավորությանս վատ գծերը

----------


## Մանե

Մի քիչ շատ ներողամիտ եմ,ուզում եմ ներողմտությունս հասնի նվազագույնի,ուզում եմ,որ գոնե մի քիչ վստահեմ մարդկանց ու լինի գոնե մեկը,ումից վատ բան չսպասեմ/ներկա դրությամբ բոլոր-բոլորից վատ բան սպասում եմ/. :Blush:  Հա,մեկ էլ մարդկանց չորել եմ ուզում սովորել,թե չէ լուրջ ուզում եմ չորեմ,կատակ են ընդունում:-(/թե էդ իրանցից ա? :Think: /

----------


## T!gran

> Մի քիչ շատ ներողամիտ եմ,ուզում եմ ներողմտությունս հասնի նվազագույնի,ուզում եմ,որ գոնե մի քիչ վստահեմ մարդկանց ու լինի գոնե մեկը,ումից վատ բան չսպասեմ/ներկա դրությամբ բոլոր-բոլորից վատ բան սպասում եմ/.


Դու էլ ես անցումային տարիքում, ես դրա վերջին ստադիաում եմ, համարյա ավարտում եմ

----------


## Մանե

> Դու էլ ես անցումային տարիքում, ես դրա վերջին ստադիաում եմ, համարյա ավարտում եմ


Եվ ի՞նչ արդյունքներով եք ավարտում :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## T!gran

> Եվ ի՞նչ արդյունքներով եք ավարտում


Շատ իմանամ, բայց տարբերությունը զգում եմ տարիների մեջ

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Xeloq: ուզում եմ ավելի ուժեղ դառնալ... ու ամեն ինչ սրտիս մոտ չընդունել... թե չէ մի օր կպայթեմ...

հետաքրքրիր էն ա, որ  շրջապատիս մարդիկ ինձ ուժեղ են համարում, թե ինչի, չգիտեմ :Xeloq:

----------

Alba (05.09.2009)

----------


## sharick

ուզում եմ եդքան երազկոտ ու ալարկոտ չլինեմ  
համ ել  շատ եմ իմ ասածի , չգիտեմ ետի լավ ա , թէ չէ  :Wink:

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

ուզում եմ դառնամ ավելի աշխատասեր(ես վերջերս ահավոր թամբլացել եմ), մի քիչ չնչհավատ ու քչախոս :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Լյարդս :Tease:

----------

terev (26.04.2010)

----------


## Jarre

*Ի՞նչը կուզենայիք փոխել ձեր մեջ*

Անընդհատ իմ մեջ ինչ որ մի բան փոխելու անհագ ցանկությունը։

----------

sharick (20.05.2009)

----------


## unknown

Ուզում  եմ   մի  քիչ    իրական    լինեմ :Sad:

----------


## sharick

> ուզում եմ եդքան երազկոտ ու ալարկոտ չլինեմ  
> համ ել  շատ եմ իմ ասածի , չգիտեմ ետի լավ ա , թէ չէ



Էտ անտեր փոփոխական բնավորությունս  :Bad: 

զզվում եեեեեեեմմմ  :Bad:   :Sad:

----------


## sharick

> Ուզում  եմ   մի  քիչ    իրական    լինեմ



Ետ ինչ ա նշանակում ? այսինքն ոնց իրական լինեմ?   :Blush:

----------


## armena

ինձ իմ մեջ դուր չի գալիս այն,որ անուղղելի րոմանտիկ եմ,չափազանց լռակյաց ու երբեմն հոռետես

----------


## Աբելյան

Ուզում եմ դառնամ եսասեր, անտանելի, սուտասան, ուրիշի տակ բոմբ տրաքացնող մեկը: Էդ ուղղությամբ փոխվելու համար մենակ մի փոքր ուժ ա պակասում:

----------


## Meme

Ես կուզեի, որ շաատ նվիրված չլինեի ընկերուհիներս նկատմամբ,ետքան ամեն ինչին շուտ չհավատայի,մեկ էլ ետքան ուրախ մարդ չլինեի,թե չէ մեկ է կան չէ՞ մարդիկ ուրախ կանգնած ես  լինում, գալիս փչացնում են տրամադրությունդ :Angry2:

----------

Lord (26.04.2010)

----------


## Lord

Կուզենայի, որ կարողանալ իմ սխալները հասկանալ մինչև դրանք կատարելը

----------

Meme (26.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

ես կուզենայի հիմնովին փոխվել, առհասարակ ես ամեն ինչից շուտ եմ հոգնում և արդեն ինձանից էլ եմ հոգնել…
չնայած, եթե կարողանայի ամեն ինչից չհոգնել, երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ…

----------

Yevuk (28.04.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կուզենայի, որ կարողանալ իմ սխալները հասկանալ մինչև դրանք կատարելը


Իսկ ես կուզենայի գոնե հասկանալուց հետո չկատարել :Xeloq: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.04.2010), Farfalla (27.04.2010), matlev (26.04.2010), Meme (26.04.2010), Yevuk (28.04.2010), Դատարկություն (26.04.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Իսկ ես կուզենայի գոնե հասկանալուց հետո չկատարել:


Դա հեշտ է ուղակի քո վրա պետք է վստահ լինես և ուժ գտնես շարժվես այնպես ոնց որ ճիշտ էս համարում

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Կուզենայի, որ կարողանալ իմ սխալները հասկանալ մինչև դրանք կատարելը


Դրա համար մտածի հետևանքների մասին մինչև ինչ-որ բան կանես կամ կասես  :Wink:

----------

Lord (26.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Ոչնիչ էլ չէի ուզենա ներքուստ փոխել, չնայած գիտեմ, որ թերություններ ահավոր շատ ունեմ, որոնց մի մասը գիտակցում եմ, մյուսը չեմ էլ գիտակցում, բայց նույնիսկ գիտակցածս թերությունները չէի ցանկանա փոխել, դրանք իմ թերություններն են, ես սիրում եմ ինձ իմ կոմպլեքսներով հանդերձ :Love:  :Blush:  Թերությունները մարդկային են չէ՞, ուրեմն լավ է, որ դրանք կան, դրանցով ավելի մարդկային ենք դառնում:
Իսկ արտաքինից, իհարկե կցանկանայի ավելի բարձրահասակ լինել, ավելի մկանուտ, ավելի կապուտաչյա, ավելի գանգրահեր և այլն, կամ գոնե կրծոսկրի ծռվածություն չունենալ, բայց առանձնապես չեմ նեղվում էդ ամենից, մանավանդ բաներ կան, որ ուղղելի է, օրինակ՝ ավելի մկանուտ դառնալ, իսկ ես ամբողջ կյանքումս մատս մատիս չեմ տվել դրան հասնելու, ոչինչ, սենց էլ յոլա կգնամ :Jpit:

----------

EgoBrain (26.04.2010), My World My Space (27.04.2010), Tig (12.05.2010), Էլիզե (12.05.2010)

----------


## einnA

Չգիտեմ շատ բաներ կան, որ կուզենայի փոխել թե արտաքինում և թե ասենք բնավորության մեջ, բայց , անկեղծ, ես ինձ իսկապես ընդունում եմ ոնց որ կամ: Երևի սովորել ու համակերպվել եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Katka

Հիմա մի հատ բան եմ ուզում փոխել, աշխատում եմ :LOL: 
Էն որ գնում-գնում-գնում ես ու ճանապարհիդ ամեն տեսակ բաներ են լինում, վերջում հայտնվում ես մի հատ բարձունքի վրա ու ներքեւում անդունդ ա: Այ էդ անդունդը, որը ես անկապության զգացողություն եմ համարում ուզում եմ փոխել, ուզում չհիասթափվել մարդկանցից, չաճի անկապությունը, չդառնա երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա: Ասում են՝ տարիների ընթացքում այդ անդունդն ես ընկնում:

----------

CactuSoul (11.05.2010), EgoBrain (11.05.2010), Tig (12.05.2010), Ungrateful (11.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (11.05.2010), Մանանա (11.05.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Ամեն ինչ

----------


## EgoBrain

> Էն որ գնում-գնում-գնում ես ու ճանապարհիդ ամեն տեսակ բաներ են լինում, վերջում հայտնվում ես մի հատ բարձունքի վրա ու ներքեւում անդունդ ա: Այ էդ անդունդը, որը ես անկապության զգացողություն եմ համարում ուզում եմ փոխել, ուզում չհիասթափվել մարդկանցից, չաճի անկապությունը, չդառնա երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա: Ասում են՝ տարիների ընթացքում այդ անդունդն ես ընկնում:


 Ոնց եմ քեզ հասկանում... Բայց ցավալին էն ա, որ էդ անդունդի մոտ կանգնելուց, հասկանում ես, որ հետ չես կարող գնալ, քանի որ անցածդ ճանապարհը լրիվ անիմաստ ա, ոչ էլ անդունդը կարող ես հեռացնել ճանապարհիցդ: Էլ ավելի ցավալի ա էն, որ անդունդի և "ոչ անդունդի" միջև տարբերություն չկա:
 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, թե ինչը կուզենայի փոխել իմ մեջ, երևի թե այն, որ նույնիսկ գիտակցելով, որ այս կամ այն բանն իմ մեջ պետք է փոխել, մի տեսակ հակազդեցություն է մոտս առաջանում, այդ փոփոխությունը ինձ կեզծ ու անիմաստ է թվում ու այդպես էլ ոչինչ չեմ ձեռնարկում: Հետո կուզենայի ավելի շփվող ու մարդամոտ դառնայի, դադարեյի ինքս իմ մեջ ապրելուց,ինքնամփոփ չլինեյի, բայց գիտեմ որ չի ստացվի :Sad: :

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ամեն ինչ


Ընտանիքի՞դ, սե՞ռդ, համակարգի՞չդ, ...  իսկապե՞ս ամեն ինչ:  :Shok:

----------


## Գեա

ամեն նոր մարդու մեջ փորձում եմ միայն լավը տեսնել ,թերություններին մատների արանքով եմ նայում`խեղդելով ինտուիցիայիս կանչը, ու ամեն անգամ դրա պատճառով  պատժվում եմ ու դրանից ընկնում դեպրեսիայի մեջ:կարճ ասաց մարդուն արագ և դինամիկ գնահատական չեմ տալիս` վախենում եմ թե կսխալվեմ ու լավ մարդու կվիրավորեմ ու արդյունքում ես եմ տուժում:որոշել եմ շատ լուրջ վերաբերվել բնավորությանս այդ գծին և հնարավորինս փոխել այն`ԳՈՄԱՂԲՈՒՄ ԱԴԱՄԱՆԴ ՓՆՏՐԵԼԸ ԱՆԻՄԱՍՏ Է

----------

Մինա (07.01.2013)

----------


## Էլիզե

Մարդկանց նվիրվում եմ, մարդկանցից շուտ եմ հիասթափվում...

----------


## Երվանդ

Կուզենայի գիշերը լինել նենց ոնց որ ցերեկն եմ, ու հակառակը :Pardon:

----------

Kuk (26.01.2011), Մանուլ (28.07.2010)

----------


## dvgray

կուզենայի բոյս գոնե  մի 15 սմ-ով կարճ լիներ: սենց շատ ա խանգարում

----------


## Անահիտ

կուզեի՝ ականջներս ավելի կարճ լինեն

----------


## Մանուլ

> Կուզենայի գիշերը լինել նենց ոնց որ ցերեկն եմ, ու հակառակը


 Եկա՝ ասեմ, որ էս գրառմանը շնորհակալություն էի հայտնել, բայց սխալ էի հասկացել  :Jpit: : Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ գիշերն ու ցերեկը նույն ձևի լինեմ: Հիմա գիշերը ուրիշ եմ մի տեսակ, ոնց որ թեթևակի հարբած լինեմ  :LOL: :
 Էլի մի քանի բան կուզեի փոխել ներքինիս ու արտաքինիս մեջ, բայց չեմ ասի  :Jpit: :

----------


## Lianik

Շատ բան կուզեի փոխել, բայց դե քանզի փոխել անկարող եմ..պարզապես կլռեմ  :Smile: 
բայց ամենից շատ կուզենայի ցածր ինքնագնահատականս փոխել.....

----------

erexa (23.04.2012)

----------


## Freeman

Կուզենայի կամքի ուժիցս թույլ լինեի :Jpit:  թե չէ սենց ես միշտ իրան հաղթում եմ

----------

Sambitbaba (08.11.2012), Անտիգոնե (26.01.2011)

----------


## murmushka

վախկոտությունս, անհիմն վախկոտությունս կփոխեի

----------

sharick (08.11.2012)

----------


## Adriano

բարությունս

----------


## Սլիմ

Ոչ մի բան , ես ինձ ահավոր շատ դուր եմ գալիս :LOL:  մեկ մեկ

----------

Adriano (26.01.2011), Ariadna (27.01.2011), davidus (26.01.2011), Freeman (26.01.2011), melancholia (08.11.2012), Sambitbaba (08.11.2012), Հարդ (26.01.2011), Շինարար (08.11.2012)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Ուզում եմ դիտորդի կարգավիճակս փոխել....Ուզում եմ *ապրել*, ոչ թե հասկանալ: Հա, ևս մեկ բան կուզենայի փոխել, բայց այս անգամ ոչ թե իմ մեջ այլ "մյուսների": Ուզում եմ թվացյալ և կարծեցյալ գոռոզությունս ընկալվի որպես հպարտություն:  :Blush:

----------

melancholia (08.11.2012)

----------


## Interdenominational

Մի քիչ վերաձևեմ. «Իմ և իմ միջև համբերությունն է՝ ուղեփակոցի գերանի նման»:

----------


## Meme

Էնքաաան կուզենայի դրսում քիչ,շաատ քիչ ժպիտով կարողանայի քայլել,թե չէ   երբ քայլելով մոտենում եմ ընկերուհիներիս մեկ մեկ ասում են.
-էս ու՞մ վրա ես ջղայնացել :Angry2: ,կամ էլ ու՞մ ես գնում ծեծելու :Goblin: 
Անգամ էդ պատճառով մեր բակում մի տղա կա, երբ ինձ տեսնում էր ինքն էլ դեմքի ջղայն արտահայտություն անում,որ ես փոխեի իմը,դե ես էլ բնականաբար միանգամից ժպտում էի.... 
Շատ կուզեի,կարողանալ փոխել դեմքիս ջղայն արտահայտությունը՝  ժպիտի :Blush:  :Dntknw:

----------

Ուլուանա (08.11.2012)

----------


## Ungrateful

Միայն աչքերս կուզենայի փոխել, զուտ երթուղայինների համարները տեսնելու, հեռվում կանգնած ու ձեռքով անող մարդկանց տեղը բերելու, մեկ էլ դիվանի վրա պարկած հեռուստացույցը նորմալ նայելու համար :Xeloq: :
Պրծ, մնացածը անթերի ա  :Love:  :Kiss: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.01.2011), Lord (09.11.2012), ԱնԱիդա (31.01.2013), Գանգրահեր (09.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.11.2012)

----------


## Դեկադա

Անընդհատ ինչ որ բաներ փոխելու ցանկություն եղել ա ժամանակին: Հիմա սովորել եմ էտ բոլորի հետ համերաշխ ապրել: Գնում ենք կոմպրոմիսի ու հարմարվում իրար: Միայն մի բան կա, որ ինձ ինչ հիշում եմ ուզեցել եմ ու ուզում եմ փոխեմ: Բայց դա անհնար ա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Կուզենայի փոխել "ականջի հետև գցելու" սովորությունս: Կա պրոբլեմ, գիտեմ լուծումը, այն առանձնապես ջանքեր չի պահանջում, բայց միևնույնն է ապրում եմ այդ պրոբլեմով մինչև դավադիտ եմ լինում, և նոր լուծում այն:

----------

Freeman (09.11.2012), melancholia (08.11.2012), ԱնԱիդա (31.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (10.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

ամեն ինչից շաաաատ շուտ եմ ձանձրանում , ես կասեի մարդկանցից էլ եմ շատ շուտ հոգնում  :Sad: ( շատ վատ ա )

----------

erexa (08.11.2012), melancholia (08.11.2012), Ripsim (09.11.2012), sharick (08.11.2012), ԱնԱիդա (31.01.2013)

----------


## sharick

Շատ-շատ բաներ կուզեի փոխել իմ մեջ , բայց առաջին հերթին վատատեսությունը , որն ինձ շաաատ ա խանգարում

----------


## Freeman

> Կուզենայի կամքի ուժիցս թույլ լինեի թե չէ սենց ես միշտ իրան հաղթում եմ


է՜հ, կամքիս նկատմամբ իմ տարած հաղթանակները մենակ շատանում են

----------

Rhayader (12.11.2012), Արէա (09.11.2012)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Ցանկացած խնդրանք կատարելու սովորությունս  :Think:

----------


## Վահե-91

ողնաշարը  :Xeloq:

----------

Meme (07.01.2013), Quyr Qery (09.06.2013)

----------


## John

ուզում եմ սովորեմ  <չէ> ասել... ահավոր դժվար ա ստացվում առաջին փորձերը, բայց հասկանում եմ, որ տխուր է էն մարդու վիճակը, ով մերժել չգիտի

----------

Avira (13.01.2013), boooooooom (11.06.2013), Lem (10.11.2012), Rhayader (12.11.2012), stepanyanarg (09.06.2013), Աթեիստ (10.11.2012), Ամմէ (10.11.2012), Այբ (11.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.06.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մի քիչ սադիզմ կա մեջս :Think:  ու դա դեպի անսրտություն ա տանում
Մի խոսքով ուզում եմ, որ սադիզմս իրական աշխարհ չտեղափոխվի, մնա իրա տեղում, որ վնասներ չտա:

----------


## Մինա

Ի՞նչը փոխեմ,ես կատարյալ եմ: :Angel:

----------

Arpine (10.06.2013), Freeman (13.01.2013), John (08.01.2013), Mephistopheles (09.06.2013), Quyr Qery (09.06.2013), Ruby Rue (07.01.2013), Ամմէ (14.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.06.2013), Վահե-91 (07.01.2013)

----------


## Avira

ՇԱՏ կուզենաի փոխել Անմիջականությունս ...այն ինձ ավելի վնասում է ,քան օգնում  :Blush:

----------

Enna Adoly (10.06.2013)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Ոնց նայում եմ, ոչ մի բան էլ չէի ուզի փոխել: Երևի ճիշտը սա ա՝ բոլոր առավելություններով ու թերություններով հանդերձ:  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (15.01.2013), Մինա (08.02.2013)

----------


## melancholia

Կարծում եմ մարդը ինչպիսին կա, մնում է ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում: Գուցե շատ հարցերի վերաբերյալ  կյանքի բերումով փորձի վարքը փոխել, գիտակցելով, բայց էության միջից չի կարող հանել այն, ինչը բնությունն է տվել: Շուտ բռնկվող, կռվարարը մարդը միշտ էլ կմնա էդպիսին, չնայած տարիքի հետ կփորձի վերահսկել էմոցիաները: Կոնկրետ իմ մեջ շատ եմ ուզում թոխել զգայունությունն ու հեշտ խոցելիությունը....բայց դե մեկա չի ստացվի: ու երևի Հրաչը ճիշտ է, պետք էլ չէ փոխել ինչոր բան, փոխվելով դժվար թե  ավելի երջանիկ զգանք, քան լինել այնպիսին ինչպիսին  կանք:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ձախ ձեռքիս միջնամատի ու ճկույտի արանքի մատը (անունը պռոստը չեմ հիշում): Նենց սկսել է չնայվել առանց մատանու:  :Sad:  
 :Jpit:

----------

Diana99 (13.06.2013), Մինա (09.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.06.2013)

----------

